# Circle the Wagons



## Null (Aug 16, 2017)

And I know soon come my time
For in mine void a pale horse burns
But I fear not the time I'm taken
Past the point of no return.
Wage war like no tomorrow
Cuz no hell there won't be one
For all who deny the struggle
The triumphant overcome​
The American tech world is collapsing to the demands of insane. These are terrible times to host a site like this, and we will remember them as the dark ages of the information era.

*Record this information.*

Our backup discord link: *https://discord.gg/XjAPyDk*
My email address: null@kiwifarms.net
My XMPP address: josh@i2p.rocks (not email)
My phone number: +1 (757) 932-5494
My virtual office:
Joshua Moon
913 Beal Pkwy NW
Suite A-1017
Fort Walton Beach, FL 32547

Kiwi Farms backup URLs:
(Iceland) kiwifarms dot is
(Onion, Tor) kiwifarms6izvjcw dot onion

My bitcoin address:
12aNwFE56xaGgLXmGiBgpTP8yjCR7btP5p


*Our Own VPS Company*
I am establishing my own VPS company. *If you would like a VPS with me, get in touch*. I am securing my own IP space and getting in touch with datacenters in the US. I am not giving up on my country; we should be able to host anything legal here freely.

If that doesn't work, I will move out of the country. I will physically pack up my devices and leave for the third world. You're all coming with.

Money-wise, I'm still working something out. Bitcoin remains the best option. See my *instructions here*.  This site gets 2500 logins every single day, and over 80,000 unique visitors every week. If we somehow can't scrounge up 2000 dollars a month in donations, perhaps we don't deserve to exist. If you want to send cash some other way, PM me.

We will not be continuing on with Hatreon, at least not for the foreseeable future. It's not particularly their decision, nor does this reflect the content policies of Hatreon. It is a complicated problem but I understand it. Don't feel betrayed by them.


*A History Lesson*
I am furious. I was told, if I obey the law, I can speak my mind. I was told every American was. I was lied to.

In the 1920s, there was a publication called _Social Justice_ by a Canadian-born American Roman Catholic priest named *Charles Coughlin*. A German sympathizer, he detested FDR's new deal and openly protested FDR's antagonistic attitude towards Germany. During the 1930s, his radio broadcast reached 30 million people. He was the first major radio broadcaster, the first Mark Levin or Alex Jones.

FDR, threatened by Coughlin's growing power and active protests to vote him out of office to avoid war with Germany, revoked Coughlin's broadcasting license in 1938. When Coughlin took to writing _Social Justice_ again, FDR ordered the United States Postal Service to stop all mail to and from Coughlin. Father Coughlin's "freedom of speech" was restricted to as far as his voice could carry.

There was potential for this federal bullying to be protested in court, but it never got that far. The Japanese saw war with FDR's America as inevitable, and after Pearl Harbor and the subsequent declarations of war, any demand or potency of Coughlin's claims evaporated. This doesn't even touch on the Japanese internment camps.

This country is not as free as you would believe.


I don't _want_ to host out of the Ukraine. I don't _want_ to host out of Romania, or Taiwan, or Vietnam. Those countries wouldn't care about these tards and their complaints. Not because the Socialist Republic of Vietnam has better free speech laws, but because they just don't care. It may end up being a situation where we host out of Taiwan and just ask people to not talk about China on the site. A fair enough trade, yea?


This is my country and this is my final stand. No matter what happens, this site does not go down. If it came to a point where I was completely prevented from hosting it further, I would distribute copies of all the public-facing information we hold over torrents. No one involved in this attack against me and my people will ever get what they want. I will make sure of it.

That said: start using archive.md, start making local copies of dox and threads you like. Start preparing for the worst. I'm still in the process of establishing my Final Solution.


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Aug 16, 2017)

Is there any kind of backup plan on the sister sites, namely the wiki? It hasn't gotten very far in its existence, but there's still value in it.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 16, 2017)

God speed you glorious bastard, you're one of my few real-world heros
I wish I wasn't poor and American or I'd help in any way I could


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 16, 2017)

I love being here I would fuck the forums if it were-


Yes I stand by Null.


----------



## Super Collie (Aug 16, 2017)

Were there recent events that spurred this post? Or is this the continuing culmination of issues that the Farms have been having for a while now?


----------



## The Fool (Aug 16, 2017)

This is going to sound autistic, but I really, really think the core of the farms needs to be hosted on something that isn't HTTP/HTTPS, like some obscure protocol that idiot SJWs are too stupid to ever even hear of. Gopher, maybe?
I know it sounds extreme, but as Null said, we're in extreme times.
We could still host a mirror of the real, hidden farms to get new members and let the cows rage about their threads. But the farms needs a new, ineffable form, not bound by the mortal HTTP realm.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Aug 16, 2017)

Shit, did the Left Wing Death Squads show up at your mom's house or something @Null ?


----------



## Deadpool (Aug 16, 2017)

There is a quote by Mark Twain I've been thinking about lately (granted I heard it from Captain America but still), and wondering if I'm able to live by it.

"This nation was founded on one principle above all else: The requirement that we stand up for what we believe, no matter the odds or the consequences. When the mob and the press and the whole world tell you to move, your job is to plant yourself like a tree beside the river of truth, and tell the whole world -- "No, YOU move.” 

In all honesty @Null it impresses me that you actually do live by this, and I respect the hell out of you for it.

So yes I stand by Null.


----------



## Postal Dude (Aug 16, 2017)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Shit, did the Left Wing Death Squads show up at your mom's house or something @Null ?


Cloudfare's been getting a flurry of reports about us.




https://kiwifarms.net/threads/zinni...ra-lauren-soersdal.19416/page-52#post-2519225


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 16, 2017)

Null said:


> This is my country and this is my final stand. No matter what happens, this site does not go down. If it came to a point where I was completely prevented from hosting it further, I would distribute copies of all the public-facing information we hold over torrents. No one involved in this attack against me and my people will ever get what they want. I will make sure of it.



You are an asshole and a bastard and I salute you!


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 16, 2017)

The Fool said:


> This is going to sound autistic



Yes.


----------



## Super Collie (Aug 16, 2017)

Postal Dude said:


> Cloudfare's been getting a flurry of reports about us.
> View attachment 264441
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/zinni...ra-lauren-soersdal.19416/page-52#post-2519225



Yeah  but Cloudflare isn't our host, as far as I'm aware they're a gateway that helps mitigate things like DDoS as well as provide archives of the site if there's hosting downtime. We get complaints to CF all the time and they just end up as threads posted by @Lorin O'Landry.


----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Aug 16, 2017)

Gentlemen, sperging with you has been the greatest honour of my life.
God rest your merry autism.


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 16, 2017)

Is it just the DNS hosting that is threatened, or is girldick telling you that you should rehome this thing?


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 16, 2017)

I've begun the process of tattooing every recorded dox onto my own body in 6pt script.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Aug 16, 2017)

Well, I better find and dig up my Jew gold then.


----------



## Solzhenitsyn (Aug 16, 2017)

> I don't _want_ to host out of Romania, or Taiwan, or Vietnam.



Vietnam isn't that bad tbh, especially if you're a man with American dollars. You can get a good hotel room for like $40 a night.


----------



## Erubetie (Aug 16, 2017)

Cloudflare took down the Daily Stormer. Say what you will about Anglin being a manlet, or wanting to bang underage chicks, or whatever you will about his political views, but even when his site was changed to an entirely "Dark Net" domain, they still removed it. Cloudflare removed their protection for them, the first time that I know they have done so.

If they capitulate to the court of public opinion on this, who's to say that they won't do it to us here, too? When this starts, where the hell does it stop? We make fun of everyone here, trannies, faggots, nazis, furries, SJW's, pedophiles, people who don't know when to shut the fuck up, everyone. We're a prime fucking target for this.

Heed Null's advice. God speed, good gentlemen, ladies, and non-binary whatever fuckers.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 16, 2017)

*TIME TO YANDEX MAIL*


----------



## Null (Aug 16, 2017)

Hellblazer said:


> Yes.


Mind your fucking manners or I'm going to start telling people you and Glaive are my roommates.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Aug 16, 2017)

Figures we'd be done in by another loony troon.


----------



## Null (Aug 16, 2017)

Erubetie said:


> Cloudflare took down the Daily Stormer. Say what you will about Anglin being a manlet, or wanting to bang underage chicks, or whatever you will about his political views, but even when his site was changed to an entirely "Dark Net" domain, they still removed it. Cloudflare removed their protection for them, the first time that I know they have done so.
> 
> If they capitulate to the court of public opinion on this, who's to say that they won't do it to us here, too? When this starts, where the hell does it stop? We make fun of everyone here, trannies, faggots, nazis, furries, SJW's, pedophiles, people who don't know when to shut the fuck up, everyone. We're a prime fucking target for this.
> 
> Heed Null's advice. God speed, good gentlemen, ladies, and non-binary whatever fuckers.


I can sort-of understand Cloudflare's position. I read through it. The Daily Stormer people became complacent in their protection and took Cloudflare for granted. They started telling people Cloudflare endorsed their views.

So for the sake of making this clear, no service we use endorses us in any way.


----------



## Calooby (Aug 16, 2017)

Null, I know you're not a big fan of me and my actions in the past, and I feel like a major ass for them but know this: I stand with you through all of this, I like you man, I look up to you. I felt awful when I saw the Farms go down for the first time, and I feel awful we're coming close to that point again. Hopefully this can all go down without any legal battles or any of that and we can just go back to the way things were soon.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Aug 17, 2017)

*The a-logs have won.*


----------



## Erubetie (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> They started telling people Cloudflare endorsed their views.



That's not what I heard:
https://gab.ai/weev/posts/10791974


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2017)

Erubetie said:


> That's not what I heard:
> https://gab.ai/weev/posts/10791974


I've literally never heard of Cloudflare dropping a site before. I actually trust them on this. If we get dunked I'll retract my statement.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Aug 17, 2017)

This shit always flares up when I am about to go on Vacation.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> I've literally never heard of Cloudflare dropping a site before. I actually trust them on this. If we get dunked I'll retract my statement.



Did you try contacting them about this?
Even if they do want to dump you, maybe if you ask nicely they'll give you a grave period of a week before you can set up elsewhere
then we can dox every fucking employee they have


----------



## Erubetie (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> I've literally never heard of Cloudflare dropping a site before. I actually trust them on this. If we get dunked I'll retract my statement.


From what I understand, it may be the first time. I'm just going off what Anglin and Weev have on their Gab accounts, since I don't have any real way to independently confirm this. If I'm completely wrong about my assessment of this, feel free to ridicule and mock the fuck out of me


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2017)

The Fool said:


> then we can dox every fucking employee they have


Don't ever try to punish people that drop service with us. What precedence does that set? Not many people are willing or able to deal with our problems. It's just business.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> Don't ever try to punish people that drop service with us. What precedence does that set? Not many people are willing or able to deal with our problems. It's just business.



hey, nothin personnel kid


----------



## Marvin (Aug 17, 2017)

Erubetie said:


> That's not what I heard:
> https://gab.ai/weev/posts/10791974


>weev
lol


----------



## Ol' Puss (Aug 17, 2017)

If Kiwi Farms goes down, then it's been a hell of a ride.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Aug 17, 2017)

Even though I'm mostly a shitposter on this site, fuck it. I stand with Null and the rest of you magnificent autists. We will survive, and we will retake what is ours. Get ready, boyos. We goin' unnaground.


----------



## Bob Page (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> Don't ever try to punish people that drop service with us. What precedence does that set? Not many people are willing or able to deal with our problems. It's just business.


And they listen to the ones that give them money.

Either way, I like using this forum because it allows me to express my opinions and for that, I stand with you, null.

Farms Aeternum.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 17, 2017)

TAKE ON TROONCAST 2017

FOR LIBERTY


----------



## Kataomoi00 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hoping for the best, but whatever happens, happens.

I just wanted to watch cows...


----------



## Erubetie (Aug 17, 2017)

Kataomoi00 said:


> Hoping for the best, but whatever happens, happens.
> 
> I just wanted to watch cows...


That's up to the ADL and the SPLC. They get to decide what you watch, because they don't trust you enough to decide to watch things that are kosher.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Aug 17, 2017)

Anybody ever see _Dredd 3D_ and when the Peach Trees complex went into 'war mode' or whatever with the blast shields everywhere?

That's what I'm imagining here now.


----------



## Tookie (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> I've literally never heard of Cloudflare dropping a site before. I actually trust them on this. If we get dunked I'll retract my statement.


But no one will be able to read your statement.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> It may end up being a situation where we host out of Taiwan and just ask people to not talk about China on the site. A fair enough trade, yea?


Okay, no talk about the fake China and only talking about the _real_ China.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Aug 17, 2017)

how is it the daily stormer is still around while we have to migrate like nomads to other websites every month to find a host?


----------



## Erubetie (Aug 17, 2017)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> how is it the daily stormer is still around while we have to migrate like nomad to other websites every moth to find a host?


Weev.
Ask TRS. They were down earlier today, for a good while, too.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Aug 17, 2017)

fuckin' trannies ruin everything


----------



## The Fool (Aug 17, 2017)

come on guys get that morale up we gotta fight https://kiwifarms.net/threads/sad-r...e-apocalypse-is-happening-again-aaaaaa.33365/


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 17, 2017)

The Fool said:


> Did you try contacting them about this?


Nothing says "don't drop us" like a friendly email saying "we might host content worse than an literal Neo Nazi site please don't investigate further"


----------



## ShavedSheep (Aug 17, 2017)

Welcome to the future 
Free speech doesn't apply to hate speech 
Hate speech is anything I don't like


----------



## Tookie (Aug 17, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> Nothing says "don't drop us" like a friendly email saying "we might host content worse than an literal Neo Nazi site please don't investigate further"


IGNORE ALL GOOGLE RESULTS


----------



## A Robin (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> That said: start using archive.md, start making local copies of dox and threads you like.



Just a lurker here, but I thought I'd mention a thing.  For the past week or so I've been checking on this site (edit: here if not working).  Someone submitted all of Kiwi Farms to be archived in the Wayback Machine via Archive Team's bot.  A month ago.  It's gotten a lot, but it's still chugging along.  Slowly.  I think it's mostly since it's also saving external links too.






wish this bot luck hurry up lol


----------



## multiverse (Aug 17, 2017)

I don't like this.


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2017)

A Robin said:


> Just a lurker here, but I thought I'd mention a thing. For the past week or so I've been checking on this site. Someone submitted all of Kiwi Farms to be archived in the Wayback Machine via Archive Team's bot. A month ago. It's gotten a lot, but it's still chugging along. Slowly. I think it's mostly since it's also saving external links too.


go bot, go and archive to the extreme


----------



## The Fool (Aug 17, 2017)

come on everyone, focus all your chi on the bot, together we can give it the strength it needs


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Aug 17, 2017)

I didn't think I would feel so genuinely emotional about the prospect of this site being lost.

God damn.

I stand with Null.


----------



## Ido (Aug 17, 2017)

Rest in Piss

I'm staying until the end, regardless of what happens though.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 17, 2017)

Affix your bayonets, faggots, we're going in dry.


----------



## TheScooper (Aug 17, 2017)

Is this how it all ends, I may have been here for many a years (spent it mostly lurking before making a account) and to see the farms once again threatned not from a sperg like Samuel but from our own government, its infuriating and I be damned if this site goes down again, sure we might be a bunch of spergs who spergs about spergs, but we are also the few sane people left in the ayslum.

 If I could help in a meaningful way I would, and so should everybody else.


----------



## Nien Nunb (Aug 17, 2017)

Goddamn. Finally make an account, and the Farms might get shut down. 

We could always transcribe the farms/wiki into scrolls and books, dye our hair seaweed green, and move to a set of mountains. If Scientology gets to exist, the farms can't get shutdown if it becomes a religion.


----------



## Cubanodun (Aug 17, 2017)

@Null you can always move to Venezuela, beside food shortage, you can survive with 10 bucks at month, and no one will care about what crazy trannies and all that stuff 

Just never say you are american and that you love our dear leader


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Aug 17, 2017)

Nien Nunb said:


> Goddamn. Finally make an account, and the Farms might get shut down.
> 
> We could always transcribe the farms/wiki into scrolls and books, dye our hair seaweed green, and move to a set of mountains. If Scientology gets to exist, the farms can't get shutdown if it becomes a religion.


And so He sayeth unto his disciple, "Don't. Call. Anybody."


----------



## Asuka (Aug 17, 2017)

Well at least if this goes down I can finally go outside.


----------



## Poor Choices (Aug 17, 2017)

http://archive.md/bIZLU


> Let me be clear: this was an arbitrary decision. It was different than what I’d talked talked with our senior team about yesterday. I woke up this morning in a bad mood and decided to kick them off the Internet. I called our legal team and told them what we were going to do. I called our Trust & Safety team and had them stop the service. It was a decision I could make because I’m the CEO of a major Internet infrastructure company.
> Having made that decision we now need to talk about why it is so dangerous. I’ll be posting something on our blog later today. Literally, I woke up in a bad mood and decided someone shouldn’t be allowed on the Internet. No one should have that power.


Dude come the fuck on wat.


----------



## Tookie (Aug 17, 2017)

Poor Choices said:


> http://archive.md/bIZLU
> 
> Dude come the fuck on wat.


So we're probably safe unless their bipolar CEO happens to catch wind of us.


----------



## Erubetie (Aug 17, 2017)

SkeletonBias420 said:


> So we're probably safe unless their bipolar CEO happens to catch wind of us.


Autistic shitposters versus a bi-polar CEO. 
This'll be an interesting Death Battle.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 17, 2017)

lol wth

Just because a CEO does something drastic doesn't mean the board is going to approve of it. I wonder if he's going to get a nagging from them.


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 17, 2017)

The board won't do shit, most likely. He was protecting the brand.


----------



## Elhaym (Aug 17, 2017)

I haven't been here long, and I don't know all the inside jokes or even the full history of this forum, but I just want to let you all know it has been a pleasure and an honor to post along side you all in case we lost contact with each other.







Edit my post, give me no reason? Go fucking kill yourself.


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 17, 2017)

not again


----------



## A Hot Potato (Aug 17, 2017)

You are all my second family.

I just want to put this here, so at least a few of you can see this.

This site, in a strange way, helped me through the darkest period of my life.

It made me able to see that I wasn't alone, that their were others in this world that I could relate to.

I will forever stand by @Null and the rest of you.

I love you all.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Aug 17, 2017)

A Hot Pizza said:


> You are all my second family.
> 
> I just want to put this here, so at least a few of you can see this.
> 
> ...


Same.

You people are legit good people, my life definitely would be much more boring without kiwifarms and Chris Chandler


----------



## Tim Buckley (Aug 17, 2017)

You can't kill cancer, this isn't but a nuisance.


Null said:


> I'm still in the process of establishing my Final Solution.


@Null see ya in Bolivia Josh and I hope they don't murder your family this time.


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2017)

Poor Choices said:


> http://archive.md/bIZLU
> 
> Dude come the fuck on wat.


As crazy as it may seem, Cloudflare's CEO seems legit. I genuinely think he wants to do good. No one else would pontificate like this to the public. Google would just tell everyone to eat shit.


----------



## James Smith (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> As crazy as it may seem, Cloudflare's CEO seems legit. I genuinely think he wants to do good. No one else would pontificate like this to the public. Google would just tell everyone to eat shit.



No, no. They would do their best to blacklist anyone complaining from ever working in any tech field again, then tell everyone to eat shit.


----------



## Keystone (Aug 17, 2017)

No force in heaven or earth can diminish nor put out the fires of autism.

We will always be here in one way or another. They don't seem to understand the backlash they're sowing in ordinary folk with all this anti-free speech bullshit. They think we're autistic speds now, they ain't seen nothin' yet.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Aug 17, 2017)

Nothing is over, friends. This shit will go on regardless of what happens.
Autism.
Autism never changes.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 17, 2017)

Keystone said:


> No force in heaven or earth can diminish nor put out the fires of autism.
> 
> We will always be here in one way or another. They don't seem to understand the backlash they're sowing in ordinary folk with all this anti-free speech bullshit. They think we're autistic speds now, they ain't seen nothin' yet.



I think it's a beautiful sight to see more and more people get fed up with this shit every day and make their own platforms that genuinely don't discriminate. No joke, an uprising is happening as we speak, people like Null are building a new shining empire of information technology that will never silence them. First it's some websites, soon it'll be a VPN. I wouldn't put it past consideration that soon we'll need to build our own internet to escape this rampant censorship from every corner of the globe, from political and corporate schemes to the voices of those who hate freedom.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 17, 2017)

@Null I know I'm just a random on the internet, but I respect the hell out of you.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 17, 2017)

All this talk of censorship just reminds me of MGS2 and how accurately it predicted the world we'd be living in. It didn't make much sense to people back then, but it makes all too much sense now. It's a little scary if you ask me.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> As crazy as it may seem, Cloudflare's CEO seems legit. I genuinely think he wants to do good. No one else would pontificate like this to the public. Google would just tell everyone to eat shit.


Famous last words. How long before shutting us down is doing good? Also lets face it we are kinda assholes too.


----------



## Keystone (Aug 17, 2017)

The Fool said:


> I think it's a beautiful sight to see more and more people get fed up with this shit every day and make their own platforms that genuinely don't discriminate. No joke, an uprising is happening as we speak, people like Null are building a new shining empire of information technology that will never silence them. First it's some websites, soon it'll be a VPN. *I wouldn't put it past consideration that soon we'll need to build our own internet to escape this rampant censorship from every corner of the globe, from political and corporate schemes to the voices of those who hate freedom.*



I think this is the most likely future, because it seems like there's nothing that can dislodge these anti-free speech fuckers at major tech companies aside from some kind of global cataclysm; and no billionaires are stepping up to provide pro-free speech alternatives to the censorship we're seeing today; the ones that are out there are fighting from every angle to not get strangled in the crib from existing tech giants with an agenda. Amazing to think there may very well be a normie-net and non-normie-net in our lifetimes.

I think Mr. Metokur had it right when he said that in addition to a free internet completely demolishing any lies and PC narrative that gets put out there, these people want to shut down the places and the voices that helped Trump win.


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2017)

DragoonSierra said:


> Famous last words. How long before shutting us down is doing good?


Even if Cloudflare shuts us down we will manage. Cloudflare has been becoming less and less useful over time.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> Even if Cloudflare shuts us down we will manage. Cloudflare has been becoming less and less useful over time.


Then why the fuck does this thread exist?


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Aug 17, 2017)

It's nice to see strong convictions. Seems so rare these days.



DragoonSierra said:


> Then why the fuck does this thread exist?


To tell us that we'll manage, right? And to do some disruption mitigation, in case of a worst case.


----------



## Keystone (Aug 17, 2017)

DragoonSierra said:


> Then why the fuck does this thread exist?



Better than last time where the site was just suddenly gone. At least if it happens again we'll know why, and we'll know it'll be back; and where to go to keep in touch.


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Aug 17, 2017)

I have the 9-iron ready for whatever happens next.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 17, 2017)

DragoonSierra said:


> Then why the fuck does this thread exist?



Primarily as a warning for potential downtime if Cloudflair cucks us. But more importantly, Null is saying he's fed up with this shit and wants to make sure it doesn't happen again.
We're all sick of censorship, and now we're all doing something about it. Null wants to make a VPN, I want to make a Discord alternative. Because I know how Null feels right now, because I am insanely pissed off and we're gonna damn well show these fuckers that we don't need them.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> It may end up being a situation where we host out of Taiwan and just ask people to not talk about China on the site.​


​lol I'm pretty sure Taiwan doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> ​lol I'm pretty sure Taiwan doesn't give a shit.  They don't even have a firewall


I cannot even tell you how much I love Biejing Tianamen and how the South China Sea belongs to China. It's not called the East Viatamese Sea for a reason, you fucking wankers.


----------



## wew lad (Aug 17, 2017)

So does this make us cyberpunks?


----------



## Zeorus (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> My email address: null@kiwifarms.net​


​
Will this email still work if the site is taken down?

(Forgive me if this is a stupid question - I freely admit that my technical knowledge is nil. I just don't know if the email server is dependent on this site being up.)


----------



## ASoulMan (Aug 17, 2017)

Oh boy, time to move back to CWCki Club again!


----------



## DumbDosh (Aug 17, 2017)

Do we have a potential future of lolcows being super racist to the Chinese in order to get the site shutdown on our hands?


----------



## Erubetie (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> I love Biejing Tianamen


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2017)

Zeorus said:


> Will this email still work if the site is taken down?


Hopefully.



Shaftie said:


> Do we have a potential future of lolcows being super racist to the Chinese in order to get the site shutdown on our hands?


Presumably, but we'll moderate it as if it were CP.


----------



## Nat Soc Justice Warrior (Aug 17, 2017)

Daddy Trump was supposed to prevent this.


----------



## Kikomi (Aug 17, 2017)

Erubetie said:


> Cloudflare took down the Daily Stormer. Say what you will about Anglin being a manlet, or wanting to bang underage chicks, or whatever you will about his political views, but even when his site was changed to an entirely "Dark Net" domain, they still removed it. Cloudflare removed their protection for them, the first time that I know they have done so.
> 
> If they capitulate to the court of public opinion on this, who's to say that they won't do it to us here, too? When this starts, where the hell does it stop? We make fun of everyone here, trannies, faggots, nazis, furries, SJW's, pedophiles, people who don't know when to shut the fuck up, everyone. We're a prime fucking target for this.
> 
> Heed Null's advice. God speed, good gentlemen, ladies, and non-binary whatever fuckers.



to be fair i think the daily stormer is in another league. sure we're edgy and sometimes say rude shit but we mostly just laugh at people here. cows provide the content, we document and discuss it. the fact that kiwifarms could even be considered as offensive as the daily stormer is honestly bullshit.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 17, 2017)

Inshallah we will reach the Promised Land.
 my fellow Kiwis


----------



## Arkangel (Aug 17, 2017)

For the past few years this site has provided me with some of the best discussion and entertainment I've ever had on the internet. It's more important than ever right now to make sure moral busy-bodies who are driven by the insane need to make the internet "safe" and "comfortable" are unable to take sites like this down. Always remember that freedom contains the inherent responsibility of maintaining it.

Edit: Here's some autistic theme music that popped up in my mind for this context.


----------



## Cake Farts (Aug 17, 2017)

From my experience on here, (lurked for two years) this seems to happen a lot. But pull through my kiwi brethren, we have since always found a way out, and I don't believe that we can't find ourselves out of this predicament either.

Bless all of you glorious autistic bastards. Becoming an offical Kiwi is the one decision I never regretted even once.


----------



## Julius Evola (Aug 17, 2017)

The Fool said:


> Primarily as a warning for potential downtime if Cloudflair cucks us. But more importantly, Null is saying he's fed up with this shit and wants to make sure it doesn't happen again.
> We're all sick of censorship, and now we're all doing something about it. Null wants to make a VPN, I want to make a Discord alternative. Because I know how Null feels right now, because I am insanely pissed off and we're gonna damn well show these fuckers that we don't need them.



lol calm down


----------



## Nat Soc Justice Warrior (Aug 17, 2017)

Can the forums be rebranded as Trans Farms and change the Rat Kings forum to Trans "Icons"? Then we can scream oppression when people try to censor us.


----------



## SP 199 (Aug 17, 2017)

Lmao how autistic


----------



## The Fool (Aug 17, 2017)

Nat Soc Justice Warrior said:


> Can the forums be rebranded as Trans Farms and change the Rat Kings forum to Trans "Icons"? Then we can scream oppression when people try to censor us.



This seems like a good idea, but you gotta remember troons aren't affected by wolves in sheep's clothing, because they're all wolves. They actively consume each other like some sort of ouroboros hivemind.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Aug 17, 2017)

The Fool said:


> This seems like a good idea, but you gotta remember troons aren't affected by wolves in sheep's clothing, because they're all wolves. They actively consume each other like some sort of ouroboros hivemind.



What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## The Fool (Aug 17, 2017)

Ol' Slag said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?



I'm very drunk


----------



## Yaks (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks for the info drop, Null.


----------



## vertexwindi (Aug 17, 2017)

It's sad to think that one of the last sites left on the internet where people can actually express their honest opinion goes through so many trials.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Aug 17, 2017)

Always outnumbered
Never outgunned

March, brothers and sisters


----------



## D.Va (Aug 17, 2017)

On the other hand if the site does go down I'll finally be free


----------



## James Smith (Aug 17, 2017)

You could look into the web browser Brave. It was made by the guy who invented Firefox and Javascript and used to be the CEO of Mozilla. The thing allows people to basically split up $5-20 a month among the sites they visit based on page views, tunable with things like how long you have to be on the page for it to count, how many page views before the site gets anything, and changing it from auto-adding sites to basically a whitelist mode where you select only the sites you want to support. They support Bitcoin.

Flattr is another service that did this type of thing but required people to manually click a button on a page instead.

I don't know how much you'd get but I personally think the concepts both services are based on are interesting. Instead of ads, subscriptions, or e-begging people basically decide how much they want to spend and the more stuff they interact with (on Brave) or indicate they like (on Flattr), the more of that money those publishers get.


----------



## KerryDixon9 (Aug 17, 2017)

Becquerel said:


> to be fair i think the daily stormer is in another league. sure we're edgy and sometimes say rude shit but we mostly just laugh at people here. cows provide the content, we document and discuss it. the fact that kiwifarms could even be considered as offensive as the daily stormer is honestly bullshit.



The Daily Stormer itself is a racist nazi lolcow that they can use to show just how racist Trump's America is. Most of America wants nothing to do with those idiots and ignores them. Their biggest fans are the people who can use their content to further the agenda to shit on the 1st Amendment.

KF on the other hand look at them and what they're doing, point out the bulshit in their arguments and mock them.

Twitter activist lolcows will celebrate the death of KF far more than they would DS.


----------



## Lurker (Aug 17, 2017)

they will see we'll fight until eternity
come with me, we'll stand and fight together
through our strength we'll make a better day tomorrow
we shall never surrender


----------



## cuddle striker (Aug 17, 2017)

KerryDixon9 said:


> The Daily Stormer itself is a racist nazi lolcow that they can use to show just how racist Trump's America is. Most of America wants nothing to do with those idiots and ignores them. Their biggest fans are the people who can use their content to further the agenda to shit on the 1st Amendment.
> 
> KF on the other hand look at them and what they're doing, point out the bulshit in their arguments and mock them.
> 
> Twitter activist lolcows will celebrate the death of KF far more than they would DS.


we mock them all. we mock them both. it's not about politics.

it's about the hilarity of documenting the truly exceptional. 

will go to Iceland if this place disappears but I'm hoping it won't.


----------



## MW 002 (Aug 17, 2017)

I hope KiwiFarms stays up- it's my safe space for unbiased reporting


----------



## Slightly Observant (Aug 17, 2017)

lol good


----------



## Robot Holocaust (Aug 17, 2017)

Aw man, this fucking sucks. I hope nothing comes of this lunatic's complaints and it's all just hot air.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Aug 17, 2017)

We're all behind you @Null  . We're a bunch of jaded, cynical misfits brought together by a mutual love of this site. Before I came here I'd never regularly posted on an internet forum for more than a month. This place changed that. This community transcends all religious, racial or gender sperging because we are all, ultimately Kiwis. Honestly what other online community has ever managed that? The only drama is that which we create for our own amusement, the only fights are trivial and serve to add to the mix. There's no grudges held, no backstabbing or animosity played out in public making everybody feel uncomfortable. Both you @Null and the Mods do a stunning job of gently steering this forum without being heavy handed or biased. We are, as illustrated by the fact that me, an average member was able to suggest a forum name and have it voted into being, not because I pestered or campaigned and started fights and kissed any ass but because from top to bottom, a fair and democratic group. We are everything social justice strives to be and they hate us for it.

For what it's worth @Null even if you're forced to take this site offline and this incredible bastion of free speech you've created vanishes you should be god damn proud of what you created here because we are proud to be a part of it.


----------



## Splendid (Aug 17, 2017)

I won't give up. We will prevail. You can't stop free speech.


----------



## Calling (Aug 17, 2017)

We're going backwards in all sorts of ways this year.  That's cool.

Thank you for keeping us informed.

I don't know jack shit about security or censorship or anything, but how is 4chan able to stay up?  Can we do what they do (whatever it is that they do)?  Back when the site was relevant, I don't think they were ever taken down even when they organized raids, or maybe they were and I've forgotten but they seem relatively stable.


----------



## Julius Evola (Aug 17, 2017)

You guys could be supportive, I guess, without coming off as creepy anus lickers. That would help.


----------



## Staffy (Aug 17, 2017)

I'll fill up your wallet with $20 someday @Null, I swear in GodBear's name


----------



## Julius Evola (Aug 17, 2017)

Basically this is all in aide of nothing, Null isn't producing any fucking balance sheets, we have no idea what "dire straits" the site is in and even a single donation of 1000 dollars might not be enough.

This is like an EMERGENCY DSP video, to be honest.

Edit: I know asking for evidence of financial distress is a very horrifying and Trumpian thing, but in this case I think it's necessary.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Aug 17, 2017)

Robot Holocaust said:


> Aw man, this fucking sucks. I hope nothing comes of this lunatic's complaints and it's all just hot air.


I'm hoping they get the hint this time. But if hosting people were willing to bend backwards for Bryce "I wanna fuck Wubbzy" Cherry and Sam "Null and his allies are gay pedophiles" Smith. It's possible they might do it again a third time.


----------



## SugarSnot (Aug 17, 2017)

Seems like the wildernet is being tamed and the powers that be are trying to create what they consider Eden. Them, being the one in charge, will of course have to remove the weeds (sites like this) because how else will they accomplish complete harmony? We're going to have to become internet conservation activists to a lesser or smaller degree. I don't want this thing to die.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Aug 17, 2017)

Hope the Farms doesn't expire. I found it literally during a toilet break at work in the spring of 2016 and when I discovered Vordrak's thread I pitched in. I've been shitposting (in more ways than one) since then. The joy of giggling at idiots is addictive and neverending. Unfortunately, we live in an age when people of all varieties see ridicule over their own actions as bullying and legitimate criticism as abuse or harassment. 

I think a song is required:

_Onward Christian's Autists,
Shitposting as to war
Sperging like nobody
Ever sperged before.
Keep our banners flying
Keep the 'tism fresh.
Keep us ever trying
To mine salt every sesh.

Onward, then, ye people
Join our motley crew.
Come giggle at transtrenders,
Fanboys, and furries too!
Spudlords and Sanic Spergers
Pretend lawyers and pervs
Fat birds stuffing burgers
And autismal listservs._


----------



## Julius Evola (Aug 17, 2017)

Can someone who isn't a moron please explain how asking for evidence of this so-called emergency is wrong?


----------



## Lurker (Aug 17, 2017)

Julius Evola said:


> Can someone who isn't a moron please explain how asking for evidence of this so-called emergency is wrong?



if you don't think there's an emergency, then you don't have to donate your shekels. it's that simple. there's no need to be autistic about it, my dude.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Aug 17, 2017)

Guys, I just recently made this account.  How can I find you if options from OP-post won't work? I really like being here and I hope we gonna make it.


----------



## RichardMongler (Aug 17, 2017)

Julius Evola said:


> Can someone who isn't a moron please explain how asking for evidence of this so-called emergency is wrong?


The obnoxious troon named Zinnia REEEEEEEEEed that his dox got dropped and now is leading a crusade against us. Normally, it'd be hilarious, but considering that some, including Dreamhost, are taking it seriously simply because the troon has thousands of retards following him, every step of precaution has to be taken. If Daily Stormer could be taken down for publishing an audaciously tasteless article, so can Kiwifarms.


----------



## Foltest (Aug 17, 2017)

The autistic fire can become small, but it will never fad away.


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 17, 2017)

@Null, if there is no dire straights, are there any dire gays?


----------



## DonaldChump (Aug 17, 2017)

Julius Evola said:


> Basically this is all in aide of nothing, Null isn't producing any fucking balance sheets, we have no idea what "dire straits" the site is in and even a single donation of 1000 dollars might not be enough.
> 
> This is like an EMERGENCY DSP video, to be honest.
> 
> Edit: I know asking for evidence of financial distress is a very horrifying and Trumpian thing, but in this case I think it's necessary.


Hes not asking for money though, this is more of a post so people know whats going on with the site. As far as i can see he hasnt once shilled for people to donate, the option is there but dudes got enough pride to not go 'i need money to host my site and my premium business class internet triple play package pls donate.'


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2017)

Julius Evola said:


> Basically this is all in aide of nothing, Null isn't producing any fucking balance sheets, we have no idea what "dire straits" the site is in and even a single donation of 1000 dollars might not be enough.
> 
> This is like an EMERGENCY DSP video, to be honest.
> 
> Edit: I know asking for evidence of financial distress is a very horrifying and Trumpian thing, but in this case I think it's necessary.


What would you like to see, my dear friend? Do you actually believe that I'm swindling people out of money? Rollin' in the dollar bill?

Give me a moment and I will show you precisely how close I am to giving up.


----------



## Yaks (Aug 17, 2017)

Calling said:


> We're going backwards in all sorts of ways this year.  That's cool.
> 
> Thank you for keeping us informed.
> 
> I don't know jack shit about security or censorship or anything, but how is 4chan able to stay up?  Can we do what they do (whatever it is that they do)?  Back when the site was relevant, I don't think they were ever taken down even when they organized raids, or maybe they were and I've forgotten but they seem relatively stable.



4chan is self hosted and has been since it started in moot's bedroom. 4chan has been down for short periods through its life and has even been temporarily blocked by two ISPs (one being Verizon) Null wants to self host, which will solve many of our problems.


----------



## Lurker (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> What would you like to see, my dear friend? Do you actually believe that I'm swindling people out of money? Rollin' in the dollar bill?
> 
> Give me a moment and I will show you precisely how close I am to giving up.



well there was that one time you stole 15k from that cripple which definitely happened


----------



## KerryDixon9 (Aug 17, 2017)

Julius Evola said:


> Basically this is all in aide of nothing, Null isn't producing any fucking balance sheets, we have no idea what "dire straits" the site is in and even a single donation of 1000 dollars might not be enough.
> 
> This is like an EMERGENCY DSP video, to be honest.
> 
> Edit: I know asking for evidence of financial distress is a very horrifying and Trumpian thing, but in this case I think it's necessary.



I might have missed them, but apart from a few people offering donations, I never got any impression from this thread that it was a donation drive. It totally came across to me as a warning that the site might be binned soon by the service provider and that it would be difficult to find another one.


----------



## Spawn (Aug 17, 2017)

http://bloodmoney.org/

There is no way in hell my grandfather fought in north africa and italy for these bastards to take over here


----------



## Rip_In_Pepperino (Aug 17, 2017)

Calling said:


> I don't know jack shit about security or censorship or anything, but how is 4chan able to stay up?  Can we do what they do (whatever it is that they do)?  Back when the site was relevant, I don't think they were ever taken down even when they organized raids, or maybe they were and I've forgotten but they seem relatively stable.


They did get rid of the original /i/ (invasion) more than a decade ago FWIW


----------



## vertexwindi (Aug 17, 2017)

Yaks said:


> 4chan is self hosted and has been since it started in moot's bedroom. 4chan has been down for short periods through its life and has even been temporarily blocked by two ISPs (one being Verizon) Null wants to self host, which will solve many of our problems.


Not to mention moot admitted to_ losing tons of money to host the website._


----------



## Erubetie (Aug 17, 2017)

Spawn said:


> http://bloodmoney.org/
> 
> There is no way in hell my grandfather fought in north africa and italy for these bastards to take over here


Opinions that aren't kosher must be censored, goyim.


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Aug 17, 2017)

DonaldChump said:


> As far as i can see he hasnt once shilled for people to donate, the option is there but dudes got enough pride to not go 'i need money to host my site and my premium business class internet triple play package pls donate.'



Actually he has.  But whatever, it's his site, and it costs money.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/life-after-death.28048/



Null said:


> So, that's what I'm asking for: $2000 a month. If this community of 12,000 registered users and 350,000 monthly visitors can net me the bare minimum I need to survive, I will pour myself into what I do without distraction.


----------



## GK 090 (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Aug 17, 2017)

Julius Evola said:


> Basically this is all in aide of nothing, Null isn't producing any fucking balance sheets, we have no idea what "dire straits" the site is in and even a single donation of 1000 dollars might not be enough.
> 
> This is like an EMERGENCY DSP video, to be honest.
> 
> Edit: I know asking for evidence of financial distress is a very horrifying and Trumpian thing, but in this case I think it's necessary.



It's not like payment services drop this site like the plague or anything right? There's been what two or three this year so far?


----------



## El Santo (Aug 17, 2017)

Well, shit. I never thought I'd live to see the day LOLcows have enough power to legit threaten the Farms. I just began posting here after a few years of lurking but I stand by @Null 

Forums are a dead medium ever since Social Media took off, this is the last one I come to and just now began participating, I don't want to see this hellhole die. For lack of a better word, the Farms are comfy, and I hope this site prevails over the delusions of an exceptional troon.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Aug 17, 2017)

This is true heroism folks. One man against the storm. I couldn't do what you do.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Aug 17, 2017)

I'd like to point out that Null only needs 600 out of the 12000 registered to donate $3.36 a month. So really, for the cost of a cheese burger you can keep this site alive. I know once things settle back down for me I'll be happy to start donating. This has to be my third favorite site for laughing at people.


----------



## Calling (Aug 17, 2017)

Yaks said:


> 4chan is self hosted and has been since it started in moot's bedroom. 4chan has been down for short periods through its life and has even been temporarily blocked by two ISPs (one being Verizon) Null wants to self host, which will solve many of our problems.


Oh okay, thanks for explaining it.  So Null wants to become Moot basically.


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2017)

You could make the argument I should have shown people how bad this situation was for the last few months but I really couldn't. I can't tell people how well efforts to hurt our fundraising are. I can't really force people to donate for something they don't care about. The fact that even veteran uses like @Julius Evola somehow think that I'm fucking lying to people about what money is and how we can't actually fucking receive money is sort of evidence to me that I just need to pull the bandaid off and let Sam cum so that there is a chance of getting people to _actually, finally_ figure out how to use Bitcoin so we can survive for another month.

Lets lay it out.

I am currently $7000 in debt.











About $1000 of this is student debt that may be reimbursed by FASFA, so lets say, as of right now, I have $6000 in debt. This debt has been accumulating  at about $1000 a month since I left home, where I was at A+ credit and $0 in debt. Lets go over my budget!!!

First, the good stuff! Lets take a look at income!






A little over $1000 a month. Wow! That's a lot for doing _nothing_!, right? I mean I literally do nothing but play fucking video games while this site coasts along _*easy street*_. In fact.. we need some music for how _easy_ running this site is.






That's some easy going music for an easy job!

Now lets take a look at expenses!






A little over $1,7500 a month. Wow! That's a lot for doing -- well, nothing, right? Wait is that more than income!? That means it's a net loss! That's not _easy_!

But surely that's just stupid _Nool_ being bad with money! It can't be justifiable. After all, Null has no idea how to manage finances and he has never lived off less than $900 a month in a third world country for almost an entire year. He doesn't know _how_ to budget. So lets check the math, friends, and find the flaws.

Everything under Business Expenses is somehow tangentially related to the KF. This is a closer look.






Everything under webhosting is directly related to the survival of the site. We don't just have one host, we have several. Things are thrown about all over the fucking place and they're different companies with different rates all the god damn time. So we're paying multiple times what a normal website this size would already be paying. We pay for Cloudflare every month, we pay for multiple VPS services, but then we have backup services. Cloud backups of the main site and database? That's an extra $50 a month. We also have a lot of hidden VPSs that are not really related to the site directly. I keep a Git system on a VPS that costs an extra $10/mo because I can't use Github for anything KF related. The VPSs in Europe I use for Lolcow.TV and Lolcow.Email are an additional 40 euros a month. Normal sites don't have to host their own Git and they don't have to host their own email, but I do, and I can't use the main KF setup for those things because we need redundancy and whatever server you put the email server on is IP vulnerable.

Legal expenses are incorporation costs, virtualized agents, and virtualized offices, shit like that. Lots of misc expenses involved just to appease the feds. Did I mention I pay fucking taxes? Because I fucking do. I have to mark certain things personal spending, so my $425/mo in rent is split between personal and company sending, and that is only half deductible as an expense. So as the KF's income marginally covers its corporate spending, I have to pay taxes on what is left.






$125 in taxes this year. Probably could get away not paying it, but you know what? I can't risk it. I got people after me and I keep my nose clean.

The rest goes straight to credit card. My food? Card. I bought new shoes recently; my old ones were so worn there was a hole bore through the sole and I was stepping on rocks. That goes on the card.

Maybe I could cut some shit, stop drinking soda. But you know what? For every dollar I make, 25 cents of it goes to the KF, and 25 cents of it goes to rent. When the server stops working at 2am, I get phone calls, and I wake up. I drink some soda and drop another $30 on swapping out a dead VPS provider and monitor it for the next few hours. It's just how I do.

I am not bad with money. There was a time I even _made_ money.






And that money I made is still there. In a savings account. For a rainy day. For a plane ticket to the Ukraine, if I need it And if I go so far into debt I cannot continue doing this, and I cannot convince this community to give a shit about the fact there is a real human being attached to the metal servers and that human being eats and almost all of his waking hours is spent on hawking this shit, then that's it. I have no choice. I have to take that money out, pay off that debt, and leave it behind. I've only even managed to get this far because I provide my IT shit in exchange for special help from people around me. If I had to present cash money for some shit right now I'd be fucked.

I can change my name in a day. I receive death threats constantly so the court would seal the case, no problem. I could move on in a fucking nanosecond, but I don't, because it's worth it. Because I'd RATHER BE FUCKING DEAD THAN GO BACK TO WORKING TIMESHEETS.

and now, remember @Julius Evola: if y'all gave just _one dolla a month_, i'd never have ta ask for money again *snort*.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Aug 17, 2017)

Will @Julius Evola disavow?


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2017)

Tranhuviya said:


> Will @Julius Evola disavow?


gonna change his fucking name to "Show me Null's Tax Returns" if this nigger doesn't disavow


----------



## Lurker (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> gonna change his fucking name to "Show me Null's Tax Returns" if this nigger doesn't disavow



change his name to "Should Have Been Aborted". fukkin 9 month "veteran" lolololol


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> For a plane ticket to the Ukraine



Bad idea. Don't ask why I know this. But if there is solid solution for one dollar a month, sign me in.


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2017)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> Bad idea. Don't ask why I know this. But if there is solid solution for one dollar a month, sign me in.


Romania?



Spoiler



Bitcoin


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> You could make the argument I should have shown people how bad this situation was for the last few months but I really couldn't. I can't tell people how well efforts to hurt our fundraising are. I can't really force people to donate for something they don't care about.


Personally I don't think you're fucking up with how you handle money. 

I see someone trying to sustain a cash flow model that's not currently viable. Sites have a hard time staying afloat even if donations are just used for site expenses and donations are available through normal methods like Paypal and Patreon. 

Trying to keep this bloated back end monster afloat AND pay your living expenses when the only reliable method of donating is through bitcoin is a hard road to try and pave.


----------



## Calling (Aug 17, 2017)

Honestly I'd love to donate more to the site but last time we went down, Samuel was demanding names.  Is bitcoin a 100% anonymous way to donate?  I'd like to look into it more when I'm home if it is.


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2017)

Graffiti canvas said:


> Trying to keep this bloated back end monster afloat AND pay your living expenses when the only reliable method of donating is through bitcoin is a hard road to try and pave.


It's incredibly hard, which is why I'm trying to start up the VPS idea. I dont even know if it'll work, or for how long, but I'm trying.



Calling said:


> Honestly I'd love to donate more to the site but last time we went down, Samuel was demanding names.  Is bitcoin a 100% anonymous way to donate?  I'd like to look into it more when I'm home if it is.


Depends on what level of anonymity you're looking for. Anything you use a card on can be traced with proper authority. Even with Coinmama, they're going to have a TX record, so will the bank you used.

Will _I_? Absolutely not. It's not possible for an unprivileged person to know. The transaction is anonymous as far as the recipient is concerned. Even if Sam murdered me with an ax and shuffled through all my documents there'd be no way to find out.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> Romania?


Well, at least Romania is not in a civil war state.


----------



## Mason Verger (Aug 17, 2017)

I checked out a few other sites during our last hiatus, and holy shit were they terrible. Unbridled autism, lil pecker waving and shitty interface. I feared I would have to up this silly dream of being mean on the Internet. This joint is the best at what we do, and may we never see it's like again. 

Some of you guys have cracked me up, pissed me off or made me think. The content here is has entertained me more then any show or film, and I hope I can keep up with this site for years to come. @Null has done great work in the face of extreme autism and spite, his fortitude and sacrifice is impressive. He's a good fucking lad, and I'll buy him a drink and give him a straight-guy hand job, hell, I'll even make eye contact. 

Semper fucking Fi you kiwis, I'll see you on the beach..

Also, hey Null, are you going to wear your MAGA cuck hat when you're forced to become a political refugee in a third world country?

 Aaaayyyyy I'm just kidding with ya, fam


----------



## Calling (Aug 17, 2017)

@Null Okay thanks, that's sufficient for me.  I'll do what I can this evening then after looking into how bitcoin works.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Aug 17, 2017)

Calling said:


> @Null Okay thanks, that's sufficient for me.  I'll do what I can this evening then after looking into how bitcoin works.


If there is a simple way of doing this, please, post it here.


----------



## araiguma (Aug 17, 2017)

I mostly lurk but I really do want this site to stay up, I've been here since the whole PK drama and haven't left since. Once I figure out bitcoin either today or tomorrow I'll donate for sure, I see this as similar to paying for entertainment in general after all, it's the least I could do for all the content I've gotten out of this site.


----------



## Cosmos (Aug 17, 2017)

The three weeks that the Farms were down earlier this year fucking sucked. It made me realize just how important this community is to me and I don't want to lose it again. We've formed a weird, patchwork family that a lot of sites just don't have.

Also, they hate us cause they ain't us.


----------



## Le Redditeur Part Deux (Aug 17, 2017)

What happened to Hatreon? I thought they'd be cool with processing donations for Kiwi Farms.


----------



## NIA-DOA 2.0 (Aug 17, 2017)

Our autism will never be slayed!


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Aug 17, 2017)

Kan't Kull the Kiwis! We need to make that some kind of acronym.


----------



## Julius Evola (Aug 17, 2017)

@Null I actually wasn't really accusing you of lying or whatever but if that's want you want, ok. I was mostly just interested in your books. I'm glad to see them. This kind of stuff can only HELP, not hurt, your drive to raise money, I would think.


----------



## Julius Evola (Aug 17, 2017)

Le Redditeur Part Deux said:


> What happened to Hatreon? I thought they'd be cool with processing donations for Kiwi Farms.



They are now gone just like Daily Stormer. Same day, even.


----------



## m0rnutz (Aug 17, 2017)

I for one am in favor of Null creating web 3.0

Still wary of deep net browsing.


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2017)

Julius Evola said:


> @Null I actually wasn't really accusing you of lying or whatever but if that's want you want, ok. I was mostly just interested in your books. I'm glad to see them. This kind of stuff can only HELP, not hurt, your drive to raise money, I would think.


Please, in simple English, explain to me how this post is anything other than rude, obtuse, and accusatory. What other derived meaning is a person supposed to take from reading this?



Julius Evola said:


> Basically this is all in aide of nothing, Null isn't producing any fucking balance sheets, we have no idea what "dire straits" the site is in and even a single donation of 1000 dollars might not be enough.
> 
> This is like an EMERGENCY DSP video, to be honest.
> 
> Edit: I know asking for evidence of financial distress is a very horrifying and Trumpian thing, but in this case I think it's necessary.



There are better posts I could quote to show you just being a cocksucker in general, but I never accused you of being a cocksucker.


----------



## Hypodermic Johnny (Aug 17, 2017)

Spoiler: >inb4 new SA Copypasta, or, Some Thoughts On The Situation.



I'm only gonna say this once, based on that handy Bioshock quote down there: I ain't movin' with y'all to the internet version of the North Atlantic sea floor. I've seen how this exodus goes, and I'm not becoming a drugged-up lunatic corpse pinned to a wall with a speargun.

Some of you are good people. Some of you I sincerely want to throw under a bus. Some of you are both, and you know who you are. Whatever happens, I know I'll find a way to stay in contact with the ones I want to stay in contact with, at least.

But I am tired. I've been tired for a long while now. Lolcow-watching used to be a fun pastime, a way to relax from screeching outrage as you giggled over some fool who shits on stuffed toys and posts it for the world to see. Now everything is a moral crusade, a fight over some perceived offense or violation of 'rights', a paranoid cannibalistic shitfest on both sides of the aisle, and I tell you, _I am tired.
_
Also y'all goin' on about internet censorship like my SJW friend who said Trump's election would cause the collapse of the American entertainment industry. lol calm down

But as I've said before, and I'll say again: Good or bad, I have enjoyed, and learned, from my experiences here. I won't lie, I will be sad to see the site go, if it goes.

Maybe some of you think I'm being an autist, and I can't blame you. Maybe some of you feel the same way I do. That being said, look. There's a point one has to say enough is enough and know when to quit while they're ahead. To 'evacuate before the hurricane', as one might say down here.

If you think you can survive the rising floodwaters, more power to you. If you can't, and you know you can't, I urge you to get the fuck out while you still can. 

That includes _you_, Null. Do you *really* want to be some kind of Nero, fiddling away as Rome burns around you? Do you sincerely want to make a website dedicated to laughing at internet morons your entire life, to the point it's sending you into debt, to the point you have to live in some second or third world shithole to survive on the BitCoin chump change people throw at you, while said morons threaten your life and family? I can understand that you would "RATHER BE FUCKING DEAD THAN GO BACK TO WORKING TIMESHEETS" but is this _really _that much better a situation?

Regardless of what happens, I won't judge any of you for whatever decisions you do make. 

All I ask that you really think about things before you make them.



I've said what I needed to say. Rate whatever you feel is appropriate. As a conclusion, I'll just leave you with my own theme music suggestion.


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2017)

m0rnutz said:


> I for one am in favor of Null creating web 3.0
> 
> Still wary of deep net browsing.


There are projects out there that are a more permanent solution than even a solid VPS company. They're early, but the Internet is starting to embrace solutions to censorship.


----------



## Julius Evola (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> Please, in simple English, explain to me how this post is anything other than rude, obtuse, and accusatory. What other derived meaning is a person supposed to take from reading this?
> 
> 
> 
> There are better posts I could quote to show you just being a cocksucker in general, but I never accused you of being a cocksucker.



You run the site man, I can't do much about it. But really, in hyperbolic terms, it just says that the users knew nothing about your situation.


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2017)

Hypodermic Johnny said:


> That includes you, Null. Do you *really* want to be some kind of Nero, fiddling away as Rome burns around you? Do you sincerely want to make a website dedicated to laughing at internet morons your entire life, to the point it's sending you into debt, to the point you have to live in some second or third world shithole to survive on the BitCoin chump change people throw at you, while said morons threaten your life and family? I can understand that you would "RATHER BE FUCKING DEAD THAN GO BACK TO WORKING TIMESHEETS" but is this really that much better a situation?


Those who want to live, let them fight, and those who do not want to fight in this world of eternal struggle do not deserve to live.

I have no intention of leading an ordinary life.


----------



## WeeGee (Aug 17, 2017)

Julius Evola said:


> They are now gone just like Daily Stormer. Same day, even.


Hatreon's not gone, it's under momentary interruption by DigitalOcean apparently.


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2017)

WeeGee said:


> Hatreon's not gone, it's under momentary interruption by DigitalOcean apparently.


 They were probably hosting with DO for easy PCI compliance, but yeah, DO is a pretty flimsy shield.


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 17, 2017)

If you are having trouble getting people to cough up bitcoins, due to privacy worries and just being broke bitches, are you willing to let anyone, um, offer their_ talents?_ There appears to be a lot of redundancy and relatively expensive third party services that could be replaced with way cheaper alternatives. Maybe some nerds here could help cut a lot of your costs?


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 17, 2017)

Hypodermic Johnny said:


> Spoiler: >inb4 new SA Copypasta, or, Some Thoughts On The Situation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I got out of this is you're autistic and have a fetish for being tacked to a wall with a speargun.


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2017)

escapegoat said:


> If you are having trouble getting people to cough up bitcoins, due to privacy worries and just being broke bitches, are you willing to let anyone, um, offer their_ talents?_ There appears to be a lot of redundancy and relatively expensive third party services that could be replaced with way cheaper alternatives. Maybe some nerds here could help cut a lot of your costs?


I have to be very careful with who I trust with access to the server.


----------



## Le Redditeur Part Deux (Aug 17, 2017)

Julius Evola said:


> They are now gone just like Daily Stormer. Same day, even.


Uh. What a bummer.


----------



## jace821 (Aug 17, 2017)

Nevermind found your latest btc address. Here's $25


----------



## Mason Verger (Aug 17, 2017)

You know what they'll never expect? That's right, we go full analog. Monthly published underground photocopy newsletter chain, like a wrastlin 'zine from 1977.

Seriously though, wouldn't donating with a visa gift card or something be utterly untraceable? I doubt the likes of Sam are going to be able to subpoena the CCTV of my local convenient store.


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 17, 2017)

The gift card thing is true.

Can we mail those to that address the op?


----------



## jace821 (Aug 17, 2017)

Mason Verger said:


> You know what they'll never expect? That's right, we go full analog. Monthly published underground photocopy newsletter chain, like a wrastlin 'zine from 1977.
> 
> Seriously though, wouldn't donating with a visa gift card or something be utterly untraceable? I doubt the likes of Sam are going to be able to subpoena the CCTV of my local convenient store.



If you want to donate just get a coinbase account. It's stupid easy to sign up for and you can link a credit card easily. There are small fees but you're going to pay fees if you buy a Visa gift card too.


----------



## SP 199 (Aug 17, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> All I got out of this is you're autistic and have a fetish for being tacked to a wall with a speargun.


lmao god forbid someone thinks this is stupid and over the top for a board about laughing at fucking spastics on the internet


----------



## Mason Verger (Aug 17, 2017)

jace821 said:


> If you want to donate just get a coinbase account. It's stupid easy to sign up for and you can link a credit card easily. There are small fees but you're going to pay fees if you buy a Visa gift card too.


The blanket concern is traceability, a year ago I wouldn't have given a shit, but between troons getting their way and the idea of some distant cousin being accused of pedophealia because some server host caved, it's mildly sketchy at best. But I want to do my part, fuck I don't care if Null buys a Tesla with it, I just wanna say mean things about disabled people.


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 17, 2017)

Not everyone bitcoins, is all. *shrugs*  Gift cards would also remove the "finding a processor" thing. If it's good enough for a million Russian gangsters, it's good enough for Null..


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Aug 17, 2017)

Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> Kan't Kull the Kiwis! We need to make that some kind of acronym.


Kan't Kull Kiwis! Kan't Kull Kiwis, KKK, KKK...... wait....


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2017)

Gift cards also require people going outside, spending money, putting something in an envelope, stamping it, addressing it, and mailing it. There's a lot of "I'd rather get a soda pop" time in that process.

But yes, if you send packages or mail to that address it gets forwarded to me. I'll probably get put on a fucking list if I get a thousand dollars in gift cards through the mail by a proxy office, but I'm on quite a few already by now.

I was starting to wonder if that's even legal and then my search query in google looked like "is sending people gift cards through the mail as gifts illegal" and i just ctrl+w'd out of the tab.


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Aug 17, 2017)

You need to diversify your income stream.

I suggest heavily maleware laden ads and pop ups from a shady domain in the Czech Republic.


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 17, 2017)

OOH. Yes. Like the ones on torrent sites, where all the Japanese porn stars have megasized photoshop boobs.


----------



## Mason Verger (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> I'll probably get put on a fucking list if I get a thousand dollars in gift cards through the mail by a proxy office, but I'm on quite a few already by now.


Fuck it, we'll put em in birthday cards. Mine will say "To the worlds greatest Nanna.."


----------



## The Iconoclast (Aug 17, 2017)

Is there a reason why I can't log in through Tor?


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2017)

1911JD said:


> Is there a reason why I can't log in through Tor?


Seems to be an issue with XenForo wanting an HTTPS connection and the Onion being unequipped to provide a port 443 connection for Tor. I'll look into it when I wake up.


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 17, 2017)

I am pretty sure you have to hit 14k for the IRS to come a-knocking on gifts.  Won't stop you from going on a list for suspected smuggling, or something, though.


----------



## Erubetie (Aug 17, 2017)

https://gab.ai/AndrewAnglin/posts/10825012

According to Anglin, Hatreon is getting DDoS'ed.

https://gab.ai/AndrewAnglin/posts/10825232

Called it.


----------



## KerryDixon9 (Aug 17, 2017)

Why can't you set up a Patreon account pretending to be a tranny like Secret Gamer Girl? 

Have the link only available through PM or hidden forum, I don't know, so that the cunts can't find it out to have it pulled.


----------



## Julius Evola (Aug 17, 2017)

KerryDixon9 said:


> Why can't you set up a Patreon account pretending to be a tranny like Secret Gamer Girl?
> 
> Have the link only available through PM or hidden forum, I don't know, so that the cunts can't find it out to have it pulled.



lol with OPSEC like this place has that would last about 1 hour


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2017)

KerryDixon9 said:


> Why can't you set up a Patreon account pretending to be a tranny like Secret Gamer Girl?
> 
> Have the link only available through PM or hidden forum, I don't know, so that the cunts can't find it out to have it pulled.


The double edged sword of collecting money deceitfully is that I can't both advertise it and have the guise at the same time. When 8chan was killed from Patreon, Fredrick began making videos of him and his cat playing together, and that was advertised on 8chan as a personal project. That was also killed simply due to association.

If someone is wanting to donate a lot of money, the mechanisms for doing so aren't really that complicated. Push comes  to shove you can just mail a cashier's cheque. The complication is in getting a lot of small donors to consistently open their wallets for a cause they get no immediate gratification from.


----------



## zFlarex (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> I keep a Git system on a VPS that costs an extra $10/mo because I can't use Github for anything KF related.



Any reason you can't use a private BitBucket repository?


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2017)

zFlarex said:


> Any reason you can't use a private BitBucket repository?


I can't elaborate on what else that server does. It is worth its price and its services benefit the forum directly.


----------



## zFlarex (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> I can't elaborate on what else that server does. It is worth its price and its services benefit the forum directly.



Why not have one expensive server, and then multiple cheap servers that act as a reverse proxy? Surely, it'd be easier to just replace the cheap servers, if they get take down?

>inb4 already doing this


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Aug 17, 2017)

WeeGee said:


> Hatreon's not gone, it's under momentary interruption by DigitalOcean apparently.
> View attachment 264586



DO got rid of them due to the whole Dailystormer shit. They're being hit hard by reviews right now and not just from randoms, people who actually pay for their service such as it is since people get fucked over hard by them.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> Gift cards also require people going outside, spending money, putting something in an envelope, stamping it, addressing it, and mailing it. There's a lot of "I'd rather get a soda pop" time in that process.
> 
> But yes, if you send packages or mail to that address it gets forwarded to me. I'll probably get put on a fucking list if I get a thousand dollars in gift cards through the mail by a proxy office, but I'm on quite a few already by now.
> 
> I was starting to wonder if that's even legal and then my search query in google looked like "is sending people gift cards through the mail as gifts illegal" and i just ctrl+w'd out of the tab.



I can literally get my Hunting Permit at my post office so one of these days I'll do my part around here, lots of options out there to help out in various countries.

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2017)

zFlarex said:


> Why not have one expensive server, and then multiple cheap servers that act as a reverse proxy? Surely, it'd be easier to just replace the cheap servers, if they get take down?
> 
> >inb4 already doing this


How do you think we're floating mate?

The problem with this nigger rig system is that now we handle about 10TiB of bandwidth a month. It's REALLY hard to find cheap, shitty VPS providers that can even do this.


----------



## zFlarex (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> How do you think we're floating mate?
> 
> The problem with this nigger rig system is that now we handle about 10TiB of bandwidth a month. It's REALLY hard to find cheap, shitty VPS providers that can even do this.



I did some searching and found this.


```
CPU: 1 x 2.40 GHz
RAM: 2048 MB
SSD: 40 GB (400 IOPS)
Bandwidth: 10 TB
Port speed: 100 Mbps
Backups: Optional
Virtualization: KVM
```

At a price of 4.99 euros a month, not sure if you'd want a KVM machine though.


----------



## MrTroll (Aug 17, 2017)

Just move to Russia, it's the last free place on earth (as long as you stay on Uncle Vlad's good side).


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Aug 17, 2017)

MrTroll said:


> Just move to Russia, it's the last free place on earth (as long as you stay on Uncle Vlad's good side).



And if you don't? There is enough opposition media in Russia.


----------



## El Garbage (Aug 17, 2017)

In the end the terrorists always win, whether they're driving a truck (or Dodge) of peace or trying to censor the internet.

Semper fidelis to all you're armed forces.


----------



## 女鬼 (Aug 17, 2017)

wait when did a funposting board for gossip and shittalking turn into a super srs  crusade for free speech

did i take a wrong turn somewhere


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Aug 17, 2017)

can everyone save their dick sucking for when we're forced to be back on discord

you guys are embarrassing


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 17, 2017)

TheMockTurtle said:


> can everyone save their dick sucking for when we're forced to be back on discord
> 
> you guys are embarrassing


NO, SOME OF US LIKE TAKING UNWASHED HOG INTO OUR MOUTHS


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 17, 2017)

varvarstvo said:


> did i take a wrong turn somewhere


The Internet has always been serious business.

And some people just don't like freedom.


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Aug 17, 2017)

Not sure how other people feel about this but I could honestly care less where troons live or what their phone number is. If releasing current addresses (even if it's public information) throws them into a DMCA tizzy to the point we get taken down, I would rather not continue to rattle _that_ particular hornet's nest. Of course, it stands to reason if we stop doing that they would just find something else to bitch about. However, looking at our usual list of suspects in the Cloudflare reports section, that seems to be the thing that sets them off the most.

Maybe if address/phone number stuff was kept on a non-public board or supporters board only that would help?


----------



## repentance (Aug 17, 2017)

Julius Evola said:


> @Null I actually wasn't really accusing you of lying or whatever but if that's want you want, ok. I was mostly just interested in your books. I'm glad to see them. This kind of stuff can only HELP, not hurt, your drive to raise money, I would think.



Bullshit.  You already trust Null to protect your anonymity - which is arguably a much bigger deal than how he spends donations.  Asking to "see the books" just leads to people criticising the budget and making suggestions on how to revise it which aren't helpful.  KF isn't a fucking charity.  Do you question the expenses of every company you deal with and the lifestyles of its senior staff?



Null said:


> Gift cards also require people going outside, spending money, putting something in an envelope, stamping it, addressing it, and mailing it. There's a lot of "I'd rather get a soda pop" time in that process.
> 
> But yes, if you send packages or mail to that address it gets forwarded to me. I'll probably get put on a fucking list if I get a thousand dollars in gift cards through the mail by a proxy office, but I'm on quite a few already by now.
> 
> I was starting to wonder if that's even legal and then my search query in google looked like "is sending people gift cards through the mail as gifts illegal" and i just ctrl+w'd out of the tab.



It's not illegal to send people gift cards.  A ton of grandmas would be in trouble if it were.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Aug 17, 2017)

You brought the site back once. Let's see if you can make lighting strike twice if push comes to shove.


----------



## thismanlies (Aug 17, 2017)

I never thought I'd see the day where a website making fun of retards would be a cornerstone of Free Speech. 

Plus if people are so angry with websites hosting content they don't like, how come nobody's going after Facebook? How many people have live streamed hate crimes, suicides, and murders on that site? I don't see anyone saying that Mark Zuckerberg needs to be held accountable for his userbase.


----------



## As The Driven Snow (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm basically just a lurker, but I sincerely hope this website survives. I haven't even had an account here a year yet. Certainly not going to subject myself to social media to get interesting news and hear about fascinating loons.


----------



## Human Institute Director (Aug 17, 2017)

I hope you can keep fighting the good fight. As @thismanlies said, it's (surprisingly) become a matter of free speech.


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> Even if Cloudflare shuts us down we will manage. Cloudflare has been becoming less and less useful over time.



I was going to ask a dumb question, let's build a KiwiFlare.  A distributed system with only Kiwifarms/the wikis etc on it.  Or in short another way to prevent against script-kiddies and tranny-paid "hackers".


----------



## repentance (Aug 17, 2017)

thismanlies said:


> I never thought I'd see the day where a website making fun of exceptional individuals would be a cornerstone of Free Speech.
> 
> Plus if people are so angry with websites hosting content they don't like, how come nobody's going after Facebook? How many people have live streamed hate crimes, suicides, and murders on that site? I don't see anyone saying that Mark Zuckerberg needs to be held accountable for his userbase.



They go after Facebook and Twitter constantly.

And yeah, KF remains one of the few places where people with diametrically opposed viewpoints can have heated but civil conversations about divisive issues without reeeing and threats.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Aug 17, 2017)

BadaBadaBoom said:


> Not sure how other people feel about this but I could honestly care less where troons live or what their phone number is. If releasing current addresses (even if it's public information) throws them into a DMCA tizzy to the point we get taken down, I would rather not continue to rattle _that_ particular hornet's nest. Of course, it stands to reason if we stop doing that they would just find something else to bitch about. However, looking at our usual list of suspects in the Cloudflare reports section, that seems to be the thing that sets them off the most.
> 
> Maybe if address/phone number stuff was kept on a non-public board or supporters board only that would help?



Exactly this.  Unless they post their address right on their own webpage or Twitter/Facebook, I'd leave it out of here.  I'd also avoid the "let's threaten to take them down!  Derp derp derp!" bullshit.  IIRC, that was originally the rule, and people have gotten pretty lax with that.  (Not because I care about being nice, but because it's a stupid and possibly illegal idea.)

I like this place, it's amusing, and I'd rather not see it go away.  If being cautious can help (as long as it doesn't kill the fun, and I don't see it doing so here), so be it.

This is simply my opinion.  Take it for what it's worth.  Just trying to be pragmatic, that's all.


----------



## Splendid (Aug 17, 2017)

Mrs Paul said:


> I'd also avoid the "let's threaten to take them down! Derp derp derp!" bullshit. IIRC, that was originally the rule, and people have gotten pretty lax with that. (Not because I care about being nice, but because it's a stupid and possibly illegal idea.)


This really needs to be enforced a lot more. I know I'm going to start reporting it. KF isn't a place for trolling plans.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Aug 17, 2017)

We need to grow weed. A grow op is the solution to all of our problems.


----------



## Captain Smollett (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm with Null, are you Kiwis?


----------



## RK 091 (Aug 17, 2017)

@Null , Would it be possible to leverage the community to help with this?

Most of the problems we have had seem to be due to whining to our web/server hosts, not due to hacking or other exploitation. Whilst it wouldn't help against take-downs of our payment providers, perhaps we could adopt an obfuscation/misdirection approach to prevent any more untimely evictions. Almost all of the whiners that have been responsible for our web hosting problems have not been very technically adept.  They know enough to do a WHOIS and then complain to the company, plus perhaps creating a stink on social media.

 Several trusted users here could use cheap, disposable VPS's to reverse proxy the site via a VPN  to the real webserver.  Use DNS Round Robin load balancing to distribute the load across all the reverse proxy servers. This allows low-spec VPS's to be used, allowing more members to participate. On a standalone VPS, run a script every 5 minutes to check the status of all the reverse proxies. If a reverse proxy has become non-responsive, or is returning bad data, then use the DNS provider's API to remove it from the round robin. If you're feeling fancy, use mitmproxy to prevent the real webserver ever sending its IP over HTTP(S) with a rewrite rule.

The risk is then spread over a much larger surface, and if we loose a reverse proxy, so what? It's automatically removed and the error recovered from. Spreading the load would allow members to use the el-cheapo £2.50 OVH VPS's, lowering the barriers for entry and allowing more users to help.

If you're worried about the trusted users being idiots and revealing the real server IP, then tunnel all traffic through a commercial VPN (PIA, IPVanish, etc). Establish a connection to the commercial VPN and then initiate another VPN session inside the original from the real web server to the reverse proxy. Thus, the only IP the reverse proxy knows is the IP of the commercial VPN endpoint, which is useless, as if they leak that, you can very easily change to another.

If you're worried about trusted users intercepting the traffic, then only allow SSL traffic through them and terminate at the real web server. Not sure on the best way to do this, I think proxypass will do it, but am still researching.


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 17, 2017)

BadaBadaBoom said:


> Not sure how other people feel about this but I could honestly care less where troons live or what their phone number is. If releasing current addresses (even if it's public information) throws them into a DMCA tizzy to the point we get taken down, I would rather not continue to rattle _that_ particular hornet's nest. Of course, it stands to reason if we stop doing that they would just find something else to bitch about. However, looking at our usual list of suspects in the Cloudflare reports section, that seems to be the thing that sets them off the most.
> 
> Maybe if address/phone number stuff was kept on a non-public board or supporters board only that would help?


This has been discussed in another thread and it's not only part of our culture but it's helps with gathering info. It let's other kiwis dig on cows and provides more content. It also does make them chimp like Zinnia did today which adds more content.


----------



## U. cinereoargenteus (Aug 17, 2017)

If we die, at least 'was the hill freedom of speech died on' will be an interesting twist in our obituary.

I'm hoping like hell we pull through, though. Like everybody is saying, there really just is no alternative to KF your reason for hanging here is the forum culture. Part of the reason people hate us - in their hearts. I've never seen anyone say it - is because they don't like shining evidence that every population demographic_ can_ come together and do something, largely peacefully, but only as long as that something is mean-spirited speculation and snickering about internet weirdos. A bunch of fuck ups can point and laugh at other fuck ups for literal years but world leaders can't last the length of a caucus and we all know how well the SJWs play together. That's a pretty accurate view of the species if you ask me but I can see how it rankles some people.
I mean, unlike those people, we usually don't get anything _done, _but at least we manage to keep half-decent records 'n shit, for a community composed mostly of people here for a lark.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Aug 17, 2017)

_Again?_ My heart can't take this shit.


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Aug 17, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> This has been discussed in another thread and it's not only part of our culture but it's helps with gathering info. It let's other kiwis dig on cows and provides more content. It also does make them chimp like Zinnia did today which adds more content.



I don't disagree with that, but when you say "other kiwis" I tend to believe it's a select few invested people and not the majority who come to this board to laugh at cows. That's why I think the info is good to have, but not at public disposal to the weens who will potentially abuse it and more importantly the cows who will be reporting this site for simply posting it. I suppose another option would be to have it up only on the lolcow wiki which gives this site more of a limited involvement since anonymous people can edit that.


----------



## Dysnomia (Aug 17, 2017)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> DO got rid of them due to the whole Dailystormer shit. They're being hit hard by reviews right now and not just from randoms, people who actually pay for their service such as it is since people get fucked over hard by them.



I actually heard Hatreon mentioned on a news program yesterday. So it's gaining traction in the media and people are going to know what it is thanks to Dailystormer.



Mrs Paul said:


> Exactly this.  Unless they post their address right on their own webpage or Twitter/Facebook, I'd leave it out of here.  I'd also avoid the "let's threaten to take them down!  Derp derp derp!" bullshit.  IIRC, that was originally the rule, and people have gotten pretty lax with that.  (Not because I care about being nice, but because it's a stupid and possibly illegal idea.)
> 
> I like this place, it's amusing, and I'd rather not see it go away.  If being cautious can help (as long as it doesn't kill the fun, and I don't see it doing so here), so be it.
> 
> This is simply my opinion.  Take it for what it's worth.  Just trying to be pragmatic, that's all.



They REEEE about dox even if they posted their own publicly. but at least in that case you can point to where they doxxed themselves. I agree that it's just not a good idea to post it when it's not normally available to the public. It's too risky.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 17, 2017)

@Null I say we take the autism wagon and move it somewhere else.


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 17, 2017)

BadaBadaBoom said:


> I don't disagree with that, but when you say "other kiwis" I tend to believe it's a select few invested people and not the majority who come to this board to laugh at cows. That's why I think the info is good to have, but not at public disposal to the fools who will potentially abuse it and more importantly the cows who will be reporting this site for simply posting it. I suppose another option would be to have it up only on the lolcow wiki which gives this site more of a limited involvement since anonymous people can edit that.


lol no. The select few are the ones providing the content you laugh at. They will RRRREEEEEEE anyway. It's not the dox. It's the spotlight we shine on their deviant behavior. They want to hide that and as long as KF is here they can't. We collect it all in one spot.



Dysnomia said:


> I actually heard Hatreon mentioned on a news program yesterday. So it's gaining traction in the media and people are going to know what it is thanks to Dailystormer.
> 
> 
> 
> They REEEE about dox even if they posted their own publicly. but at least in that case you can point to where they doxxed themselves. I agree that it's just not a good idea to post it when it's not normally available to the public. It's too risky.


What do you think we do here? You're not on tumbler.


----------



## Dr.Research (Aug 17, 2017)

Every so often I worry that being a regular member on this forum is going to bite me in the ass but goddamn do I have fun. 
For all the political differences I assume I have with @Null I respect you for doing what you do. 

Cheers, man. And cheers to all Kiwis.


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Aug 17, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> It's the spotlight we shine on their deviant behavior.


Not entirely accurate. 

It's the deviant behavior being discussed about by people they aren't targeting for the right attention that they have a problem with. 

The spotlight is fine, so long as it's a spotlight they want.


----------



## Mister Loser (Aug 17, 2017)

There's not really much I can do to support you, but I will say that you, @Null, are an hero to all of us. This is the last place I can willingly discuss things I like without people shutting me up. I sincerely thank you for your efforts, and hope to continue hearing your situation get better.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Aug 17, 2017)

@Null I MIGHT know somebody in Viet Nam willing to help if it has to come to that. Mind you we'd have to absolutely avoid any mention of mockery of the government and mocking people like Ho Chi Minh or pro American rhetoric concerning the Vietnam War. But it is possible. I need to get in touch and see if they're okay with that. All I can really do.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 17, 2017)

BadaBadaBoom said:


> Not sure how other people feel about this but I could honestly care less where troons live or what their phone number is. If releasing current addresses (even if it's public information) throws them into a DMCA tizzy to the point we get taken down, I would rather not continue to rattle _that_ particular hornet's nest. Of course, it stands to reason if we stop doing that they would just find something else to bitch about. However, looking at our usual list of suspects in the Cloudflare reports section, that seems to be the thing that sets them off the most.
> 
> Maybe if address/phone number stuff was kept on a non-public board or supporters board only that would help?


It's not the dox. Also capitulating defeats the point. If we don't have editorial independence, we're simply reddit.

If it's legal in the US, kiwifarms should be free to do it.

Have you noticed how there are a bunch of screencaps in the Russell Greer thread where all the names (including Russell's) are blacked out? That's because they're screencaps from reddit. Forget that noise.


TheDrivelBroadcast said:


> @Null , Would it be possible to leverage the community to help with this?
> 
> Most of the problems we have had seem to be due to whining to our web/server hosts, not due to hacking or other exploitation. Whilst it wouldn't help against take-downs of our payment providers, perhaps we could adopt an obfuscation/misdirection approach to prevent any more untimely evictions. Almost all of the whiners that have been responsible for our web hosting problems have not been very technically adept.  They know enough to do a WHOIS and then complain to the company, plus perhaps creating a stink on social media.
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly, null has said that's more or less what we do now.

At the end of the day, it really all just comes down to money.

What people need to do is just give money. And here's the key: not just one time donations, but pledge to give money each month. That's really the key feature patreon provides that other services don't.

If the goal is $2k/month, then 200 kiwis can give $10/month. Maybe cancel your netflix subscription and give to KF instead. KF and chill > netflix and chill.

For the tech-sperg ignorant of us, coinbase is pretty great for bitcoin. Register an account and set it up to buy, say, $10, $20 or $30 (or whatever you want to give) worth of bitcoin a month. As of right now, you still need to manually send it to @Null's account (the address is in the OP), but maybe someone can rectify that in the future.


----------



## Puppet Pal Clem (Aug 17, 2017)

Null said:


> And I know soon come my time
> For in mine void a pale horse burns
> But I fear not the time I'm taken
> Past the point of no return.
> ...



Inspiring and righteous (I'm a sucker for Death Grips).

I appreciate and agree with your philosophy on the freedom of information and expression and I wish you the best of luck.

Don't though forget to listen to the silence of the average man.
Don't play him for a weak or pitiable fool.
He knows both what freedom and the mud of a steel-toe boot tastes like, and if he's forgotten, will be soon reminded.
You can't sustain such hypocrisy in an educated populace for long.
All the times of the world seem bleak, and yet truly they were brighter than ever before, and still gave birth to yet brighter futures.

Be the wick or the wax and lend your soul to flame.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Aug 17, 2017)

Aagh, this sucks. This is probably the only sane forum on the net just because of the threat of self-cannibalization if someone starts being undeniably exceptional. It's an even better incentive against shitposting than having an entry fee.



Marvin said:


> What people need to do is just give money. And here's the key: not just one time donations, but pledge to give money each month. That's really the key feature patreon provides that other services don't.



I'm broke as hell but I'd kick in 5$/month to keep KF running.


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2017)

zFlarex said:


> At a price of 4.99 euros a month, not sure if you'd want a KVM machine though.


Right, but as I've said before, our actual infrastructure is not in Europe. Moving it off-shore will increase page load times by _at least_ 2 seconds, but frequently more than 4. I don't know why a 200ms ping makes that much difference, but it's usually a combination of high latency and inferior hardware. Even for a reverse proxy, the shitty VPSs they provide in the Soviet Bloc is just shit.

I also just don't want to leave the US. Don't tread on me. I will if I have to but I don't want to


----------



## Mr._Blonde (Aug 17, 2017)

I know I haven't been with you guys long, but you are by the far, the coolest, the most awesome, and the most batshit insane people I have the sick pleasure of honour of being with.  I'm will Null.  KIWI FOR LIVE, BITCHES!


----------



## repentance (Aug 17, 2017)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> _Again?_ My heart can't take this shit.



Your heart will go on.


----------



## Teridax (Aug 18, 2017)

get fucked lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Aug 18, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> We need to grow weed. A grow op is the solution to all of our problems.


I know a guy who can help us get off the ground with this idea


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 18, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> We need to grow weed. A grow op is the solution to all of our problems.



Bitch, meth is where it's at.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Aug 18, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> I know a guy who can help us get off the ground with this idea


Bitchin', let's do this and save the Kiwi Farms! 


AnOminous said:


> Bitch, meth is where it's at.


Dude, weed lmao


----------



## Pikimon (Aug 18, 2017)

Let's have a bake sale


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 18, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Bitchin', let's do this and save the Kiwi Farms!
> 
> Dude, weed lmao



Good luck breaking into totally legit markets, though.  Those are already owned.


----------



## TaterBot (Aug 18, 2017)

"Be tough & strong, we love you!" -- Donald Trump


----------



## Chill Fam (Aug 18, 2017)

I know I haven't contributed much to the forums, but I still like this site and it sucks that it might go under again. Hopefully we can pull through...

meanwhile shitty sites like Tumblr are still up and running


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Aug 18, 2017)

Poor Choices said:


> http://archive.md/bIZLU
> 
> Dude come the fuck on wat.



I almost want to suggest that all the Daily Stormer people should sign up with us.

No, wait, that could end up being like an internet Sweden.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Aug 18, 2017)

People, do you really think that if we delete all this "DOX" stuff they will leave us alone? They will understand that they can tell us what to do and next step will be "muh God this site is an embodiment of hate speech REEEEE". They either try to turn this place into their safespace  or destroy it.


----------



## Staffy (Aug 18, 2017)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> People, do you really think that if we delete all this "DOX" stuff they will leave us alone? They will understand that they can tell us what to do and next step will be "muh God this site is an embodiment of hate speech REEEEE". They either try to turn this place into their safespace  or destroy it.




I'd rather see this site lose hosting than seeing them shitting it up


----------



## Elaine Benes (Aug 18, 2017)

While I've been a part of other message boards for longer periods of time, I can't think of another that has been such a joy to belong to than Kiwi Farms. I respect @Null and all the other mods quite a lot for shaping this site into what it has become.

If I ever unsubscribe to Hal Turner's audio archives, I'm putting the money I would be spending on that into KF.


----------



## Tennis Monkey (Aug 18, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Dude, weed lmao


Some of the people with threads seem to keep afloat pretty well on the basis of making porn of themselves. Any volunteers?

Seriously, though, I can't manage bitcoins but if there's another way of pitching in financially I'll look into it.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Aug 18, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Let's have a bake sale


a weed brownie bake sale


----------



## KerryDixon9 (Aug 18, 2017)

Will Dark Web Kiwi Farms be keeping the rule about not interfering with the cows?


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Aug 18, 2017)

We can go earn money from insulting and humiliating fat men in the financial sub/dom community.


----------



## Kudgel (Aug 18, 2017)

I just got here, damn.
Mad respect for you, @Null . Hopefully this'll blow over.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Aug 18, 2017)

Julius Evola said:


> @Null I actually wasn't really accusing you of lying or whatever but if that's want you want, ok. I was mostly just interested in your books. I'm glad to see them. This kind of stuff can only HELP, not hurt, your drive to raise money, I would think.


Gentle reminder that you fucking suck dude


----------



## Power Armor (Aug 18, 2017)

I walk into the bar and shit starts flying. This keeps happening.


----------



## FromaCorvairSix (Aug 18, 2017)

How hard would it be to move KWFMS to tor/dark spooky web?  Sadly, I think that it's going to become the new home of the OG 1990-2017 open, free speech web.
Worst case Scenario: Kick it old school...
Kiwi Farms BBS over VoIP with real old school modems and POTS to IP adapters.
56K Only is a rule, not a joke.


----------



## Rotogravure (Aug 18, 2017)

Well, I'd rather not see this place go.  So I updated my Roddy avatar in support.  Godbear bless.


----------



## Whatisgoingon (Aug 18, 2017)

Damn it, I take a break from the site and now this is happening? This site is one of the very few places on the internet that I actually post on, and is legitimately one of the most welcoming communities on the internet (ironically). I will help in whatever ways I feasibly can.


----------



## Null (Aug 18, 2017)

FromaCorvairSix said:


> How hard would it be to move KWFMS to tor/dark spooky web?


Hard? Not at all.
http://kiwifarms6izvjcw.onion/

Worth it? Not at all.
The majority of this site is normies who browse during work hours. Work wont let you install Tor to visit your favorite cyberbullying site. There are other considerations but that point alone stands. This community cannot grow or exist outside of the Clearnet.


----------



## Michel (Aug 18, 2017)

The world isn't ending just yet.


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Aug 18, 2017)

well

shit

guess i'd better get cracking on cracking up if i expect to have my own thread


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Aug 18, 2017)

I know that we should all be well versed in bitcoin etc like the young whippersnappers... 

...but if we aren't, what would the next best option be? Is that gift card type option reasonable? Is cash better? Just in case I try and figure out to bitcoin (as anonymously as possible) and fail again.


----------



## Pikimon (Aug 18, 2017)

if the kf goes that means that everyone will have to...

*Go outside*


----------



## Michel (Aug 18, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> if the kf goes that means that everyone will have to...
> 
> *Go outside*


never


----------



## Rip_In_Pepperino (Aug 18, 2017)

Null said:


> Hard? Not at all.
> http://kiwifarms6izvjcw.onion/
> 
> Worth it? Not at all.
> The majority of this site is normies who browse during work hours. Work wont let you install Tor to visit your favorite cyberbullying site. There are other considerations but that point alone stands. This community cannot grow or exist outside of the Clearnet.


Just don't block onion dot to or other Tor-to-clearnet proxies, ez-pz



Blue Jerkop said:


> I know that we should all be well versed in bitcoin etc like the young whippersnappers...
> 
> ...but if we aren't, what would the next best option be? Is that gift card type option reasonable? Is cash better? Just in case I try and figure out to bitcoin (as anonymously as possible) and fail again.


Ethereum dawg


----------



## repentance (Aug 18, 2017)

DICKPICSRUS said:


> We can go earn money from insulting and humiliating fat men in the financial sub/dom community.



We've had plenty of practice in the Rat King forum.


----------



## FromaCorvairSix (Aug 18, 2017)

Null said:


> Hard? Not at all.
> http://kiwifarms6izvjcw.onion/
> 
> Worth it? Not at all.
> The majority of this site is normies who browse during work hours. Work wont let you install Tor to visit your favorite cyberbullying site. There are other considerations but that point alone stands. This community cannot grow or exist outside of the Clearnet.


Null, you're cool as fuck for hosting this site for as long as you have, and the risks you've taken. I think you're wrong on this. Internet censorship is being exposed to the normies. Tucker Carlson did a segment on Daily Stormer being wished into the cornfield  by Google and Cloudflare on Wednesday night, and mentioned that alternatives are there to find...

We need to lead the charge in re-branding the dark net into the FreeNet.


----------



## Null (Aug 18, 2017)

FromaCorvairSix said:


> We need to lead the charge in re-branding the dark net into the FreeNet.


Mm, be careful with that.
https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-project-defends-human-rights-racists-oppose


----------



## Calooby (Aug 18, 2017)

Null said:


> Mm, be careful with that.
> https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-project-defends-human-rights-racists-oppose


Oh god... This is worse then I initially thought. Now Tor? The world really is losing it's damn mind, like, . I'm laughing on the outside, but I've completely died on the inside.


----------



## Pikimon (Aug 18, 2017)

Calooby said:


> Oh god... This is worse then I initially thought. Now Tor? The world really is losing it's damn mind, like, . I'm laughing on the outside, but I've completely died on the inside.



Resistance is futile


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Aug 18, 2017)

Null said:


> Mm, be careful with that.
> https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-project-defends-human-rights-racists-oppose



Child pornography? Drugs? Stolen private photos? It's okay, until "racism" is not involved.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Aug 18, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Good luck breaking into totally legit markets, though.  Those are already owned.


That's what drive-by shootings are for. 

Me, you, @Randy Lahey, and @Cthulhu will load up in my car strapped with cool guns and drive around taking those fuckers out.


----------



## Chemical snorfare (Aug 18, 2017)

I've been mulling over "true and honest" status for a while but y'know I'm not really a joiner. Maybe that's what makes me a Kiwi. But man, this has to be the worst month for this to happen for me. I've moved house twice in 2 years (all for good long term reasons) but that's fucked both my savings and my now money until payday.

Will the site last until the end of the month? I'm looking into bitcoin, but as others have said I'm old and don't interweb well.

Edit: I've just tried to sign up to coinbase and they want photo id...I might not give a shit about Sam but fuck that shit.

I'm happy to cancel my Amazon Prime cos I get more fun here, so that's £5 a month I can throw in, and because I did all my stupid before the internet I really don't give a shit if Based Sam gets my dox, there's literally nothing he can use to threaten me.

What's the easiest way to throw in at the end of the month? cash in an envelope to the address in the op?


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 18, 2017)

FromaCorvairSix said:


> Null, you're cool as fuck for hosting this site for as long as you have, and the risks you've taken. I think you're wrong on this. Internet censorship is being exposed to the normies. Tucker Carlson did a segment on Daily Stormer being wished into the cornfield  by Google and Cloudflare on Wednesday night, and mentioned that alternatives are there to find...
> 
> We need to lead the charge in re-branding the dark net into the FreeNet.


Here's the thing that gets me. There are a lot of sites worse than KF that are getting attention right now and always get attention. If by any stretch of the imagination services started dropping websites that are more dependent on free speech than others, what you would see is that it would be easier to scale competing services that ad a more diligent dedication to free speech. 

That said, what is funny to me about all this is that these people claim that they are the victim of criminal activity, and other than one instance with Terra Jones, no one here has violated any criminal law. They want to subject KF to criminal activity, though, because removing the protection we receive would make us vulnerable to DDoS. 

Either way, everyone needs to relax a bit, and if KF does go down, it will be mildly entertaining to observe the way reaction manifests.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 18, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> other than one instance with Terra Jones, no one here has violated any criminal law.



Dude lol fucking Fancy Bear posts here dude.


----------



## Pikimon (Aug 18, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Dude lol fucking Fancy Bear posts here dude.



we also killed that one girl


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Dude lol fucking Fancy Bear posts here dude.


lol forgot about that.


----------



## PL 879 (Aug 18, 2017)

I enjoy Kiwi Farms immensely because so many members put thought into their posts. The unrestrained snark is always very welcome after a long day when I need a laugh, and so many times there are excellent pieces filled with reason, evidence, and humor that hit just the right spot for me.
You're all very appreciated.

_"We shall go on to the end, we shall fight on the seas and oceans, we shall fight with growing confidence and growing strength in the air, we shall defend our site, whatever the cost may be, we shall fight on the beaches, we shall fight on the landing grounds, we shall fight in the fields and in the streets, we shall fight in the hills; we shall never surrender."_


----------



## Michel (Aug 18, 2017)

SirJamesDTech said:


> so many members put thought into their posts.


nigga


----------



## 女鬼 (Aug 18, 2017)

SirJamesDTech said:


> _"We shall go on to the end, we shall fight on the seas and oceans, we shall fight with growing confidence and growing strength in the air, we shall defend our site, whatever the cost may be, we shall fight on the beaches, we shall fight on the landing grounds, we shall fight in the fields and in the streets, we shall fight in the hills; we shall never surrender."_


jesus christ dude this is about a message board not fucking world war two


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Aug 18, 2017)

varvarstvo said:


> jesus christ dude this is about a message board not fucking world war two


He wanted to make sure he got all his spergery out in case the board goes down.


----------



## PL 879 (Aug 18, 2017)

I am not surprised it isn't popular to recognize the implications of further silencing freedom of expression.
Few choose to see past immediate events. I've paid close attention to these draconian trends the past several years. There aren't bright days ahead for the internet as a whole, so snicker all you want now because soon you'll be bitching.
That said, I still appreciate this place which was the point of my OP.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Aug 18, 2017)

SirJamesDTech said:


> I am not surprised it isn't popular to recognize the implications of further silencing freedom of expression.
> Few choose to see past immediate events. I've paid close attention to these draconian trends the past several years. There aren't bright days ahead for the internet as a whole, so snicker all you want now because soon you'll be bitching.
> That said, I still appreciate this place which was the point of my OP.



This is probably true; the Antifas and rat kings of the world might be gleeful now because their side is arguably winning in terms of the majority of public opinion but suppose that rightist thought was in vogue they'd be reeeeeeeing about a huge plot by literal Nazis to censor dissenting voices.


----------



## Michel (Aug 18, 2017)

Ginger Piglet said:


> but suppose that rightist thought was in vogue they'd be reeeeeeeing about a huge plot by literal Nazis to censor dissenting voices.


Like you guys are doing right now?


----------



## Spawn (Aug 18, 2017)

You people are not fully comprehending this. Freespeech is thus fuck your feelings everyone can say whatever they want because they can. No hatespeech laws no correct speech none of that bullshit. The problem is (((muh feelings))) is destroying that right. Thats the thing you think this shit is the end? This is the beginning. You wanna see how this shit ends read A Brave New World, Fahrenheit 451, and 1984. That is where this shit ends. If we go away and encyclopedia dramatica goes away then what the fuck is next? 8ch? 4ch? What happens after they go? Fox news? Reddit? We mus fight and not go silently into that good night. Even then although that may not be enough we can at least say we tried. I know alot of you come from diverse backgrounds and countries but speaking for america, Look at whats happening. They destroy our monuments erase our history and take our rights. The same shit the democrats pulled before the last civil war they are pulling now. Funded by the chinese and george soros and the rothschilds. (Look up shareblue). Guys this is bigger than us bigger than our website. This is the future of our country here and of the west as a whole. This right now sets the stage for our lives our childrens lives and their childrens lives. Will you stand and fight on your feet or grovel and beg on your knees like a bitch? Its your choice and nows the time to make it


----------



## vertexwindi (Aug 18, 2017)

Spawn said:


> You people are not fully comprehending this. Freespeech is thus fuck your feelings everyone can say whatever they want because they can. No hatespeech laws no correct speech none of that bullshit. The problem is (((muh feelings))) is destroying that right. Thats the thing you think this shit is the end? This is the beginning. You wanna see how this shit ends read A Brave New World, Fahrenheit 451, and 1984. That is where this shit ends. If we go away and encyclopedia dramatica goes away then what the fuck is next? 8ch? 4ch? What happens after they go? Fox news? Reddit? We mus fight and not go silently into that good night. Even then although that may not be enough we can at least say we tried. I know alot of you come from diverse backgrounds and countries but speaking for america, Look at whats happening. They destroy our monuments erase our history and take our rights. The same shit the democrats pulled before the last civil war they are pulling now. Funded by the chinese and george soros and the rothschilds. (Look up shareblue). Guys this is bigger than us bigger than our website. This is the future of our country here and of the west as a whole. This right now sets the stage for our lives our childrens lives and their childrens lives. Will you stand and fight on your feet or grovel and beg on your knees like a bitch? Its your choice and nows the time to make it


tldr nigga


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Aug 18, 2017)

I archived the full thread about the Schofield child abusers so that even if the site goes down, the information we compiled won't be forgotten. 

What other threads are important, in your opinion?


----------



## Skeletor (Aug 18, 2017)

varvarstvo said:


> jesus christ dude this is about a message board not fucking world war two



This is like an autistic Dunkirk.


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Aug 18, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> a weed brownie bake sale



save the day with a cheeseburger picnic


----------



## Keystone (Aug 18, 2017)

Fangsofjeff said:


> I archived the full thread about the Schofield child abusers so that even if the site goes down, the information we compiled won't be forgotten.
> 
> What other threads are important, in your opinion?



The threads on cows that have also committed actual felonies and other assorted crimes but haven't received any legal recourse for them yet (Nyberg, Bailey, Vordy, etc). And the ones who have committed crimes or other shady shit but attempt to run away and try to start anew (Shmorky). Or the ones that are fucking creepy and are no doubt hiding a graveyard's worth of skeletons in their closets (Onision, Shadman). All of those threads are top priority in my opinion. People need to know who they are and what they've done, like letting the entire neighborhood know where a pedophile lives; which is a very likely portent of some of these cows' futures.

Can exclude Nick Bate since he got his and will be sitting in a jail cell for the next 40 years (Goddamn that's still a warm, fuzzy thought ).


----------



## Rip_In_Pepperino (Aug 18, 2017)

Null said:


> Hard? Not at all.
> http://kiwifarms6izvjcw.onion/
> 
> Worth it? Not at all.
> The majority of this site is normies who browse during work hours. Work wont let you install Tor to visit your favorite cyberbullying site. There are other considerations but that point alone stands. This community cannot grow or exist outside of the Clearnet.


I have just made an HTTPS Everywhere User Rule so clearnet links to the Farms will redirect you to the onion, if you're using the Tor Browser: https://pastebin.com/yGjbXEtY


----------



## cuddle striker (Aug 19, 2017)

out of grim curiosity, are there records of who complained/is on the warpath against us, besides zin? there have been a small wave of angry rednecks arriving recently as well, and they tend to run in larger numbers in that rat king than in the usual trendertroon ones.


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 19, 2017)

Fangsofjeff said:


> I archived the full thread about the Schofield child abusers so that even if the site goes down, the information we compiled won't be forgotten.
> 
> What other threads are important, in your opinion?



Can't lose this valuable information.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 19, 2017)

Spawn said:


> You wanna see how this shit ends read A Brave New World, Fahrenheit 451, and 1984.



lol are you 16?


----------



## Broken Pussy (Aug 19, 2017)

Spawn said:


> You people are not fully comprehending this. Freespeech is thus fuck your feelings everyone can say whatever they want because they can. No hatespeech laws no correct speech none of that bullshit. The problem is (((muh feelings))) is destroying that right. Thats the thing you think this shit is the end? This is the beginning. You wanna see how this shit ends read A Brave New World, Fahrenheit 451, and 1984. That is where this shit ends. If we go away and encyclopedia dramatica goes away then what the fuck is next? 8ch? 4ch? What happens after they go? Fox news? Reddit? We mus fight and not go silently into that good night. Even then although that may not be enough we can at least say we tried. I know alot of you come from diverse backgrounds and countries but speaking for america, Look at whats happening. They destroy our monuments erase our history and take our rights. The same shit the democrats pulled before the last civil war they are pulling now. Funded by the chinese and george soros and the rothschilds. (Look up shareblue). Guys this is bigger than us bigger than our website. This is the future of our country here and of the west as a whole. This right now sets the stage for our lives our childrens lives and their childrens lives. Will you stand and fight on your feet or grovel and beg on your knees like a bitch? Its your choice and nows the time to make it



_Our_ monuments?  Bitch, you're from Minnesota!


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 19, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> _Our_ monuments?  Bitch, you're from Minnesota!



A good yankee goes home.


----------



## Hui (Aug 19, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> _Our_ monuments?  Bitch, you're from Minnesota!


OMG DOX


----------



## Broken Pussy (Aug 19, 2017)

Hui said:


> OMG DOX



He posted it on his profile, loser.


----------



## Hui (Aug 19, 2017)

It doesn't matter if he posted it. I'm still banning you like @Michel  ok.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 19, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> He posted it on his profile, loser.



Stop blackmailing people.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Aug 19, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Stop blackmailing people.



I can't.  I'm addicted.  Yesterday, I tried to blackmail my cat by threatening to post embarrassing photos of him online.  He didn't do what I wanted, but I felt intimidating when I was threatening him, so I guess it worked out okay?


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 19, 2017)

Fuck that shit. Blackmail em and post dox. I'll send used kitty litter to him.


----------



## Null (Aug 19, 2017)

cuddle striker said:


> out of grim curiosity, are there records of who complained/is on the warpath against us, besides zin? there have been a small wave of angry rednecks arriving recently as well, and they tend to run in larger numbers in that rat king than in the usual trendertroon ones.


Random trannies


----------



## Hui (Aug 19, 2017)

It is always random trannies. It is never hot lesbians.


----------



## lecher (Aug 19, 2017)

Null said:


> I am furious. I was told, if I obey the law, I can speak my mind. I was told every American was. I was lied to.



Lol calm down. Why should anyone be under any obligation to host KF? Freedom of speech does not mean freedom from consequences. KF is basically a privacy violation factory. Of course that's gonna cause trouble.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Aug 19, 2017)

Hui said:


> It is always random trannies. It is never hot lesbians.


Even hot trannies would be a welcome change.


----------



## repentance (Aug 19, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Either way, everyone needs to relax a bit, and if KF does go down, it will be mildly entertaining to observe the way reaction manifests.



Last time we went down, they produced more content than ever.  Because they believed no-one was watching them and there was no chance of us returning, some of them really took the brakes off their stupid behaviour.  So if we do go down again, it's a good idea to archive stuff while we're down.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 19, 2017)

repentance said:


> Last time we went down, they produced more content than ever.  Because they believed no-one was watching them and there was no chance of us returning, some of them really took the brakes of their stupid behaviour.  So if we do go down again, it's a good idea to archive stuff while we're down.


we should go down for 2 weeks every six months.


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 19, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> we should go down for 2 weeks every six months.


Random times and intervals. Don't want to be predictable.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 19, 2017)

We should go down for 2 weeks every week, including the weeks that we're already down.


----------



## Dick In a Drawer (Aug 19, 2017)

update: i just printed out every single page on this site and placed them in a binder, we're covered if anything goes down


----------



## Null (Aug 19, 2017)

Dick In a Drawer said:


> update: i just printed out every single page on this site and placed them in a binder, we're covered if anything goes down


what


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 19, 2017)

Dick In a Drawer said:


> update: i just printed out every single page on this site and placed them in a binder, we're covered if anything goes down


Do a cum tribute on the Laurelai section


----------



## Holdek (Aug 19, 2017)

repentance said:


> Because they believed no-one was watching them and there was no chance of us returning, some of them really took the brakes off their stupid behaviour.


I guess, in a way, Kiwi Farms serves a social good beyond mere entertainment.  We're a civilizing force.



Dick In a Drawer said:


> update: i just printed out every single page on this site and placed them in a binder, we're covered if anything goes down


Bury them in Patti's grave.  If America gets destroyed future generations will discover a Nag Hamadi Library of Autism.


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 20, 2017)

Dick In a Drawer said:


> update: i just printed out every single page on this site and placed them in a binder, we're covered if anything goes down



I know you're joking, but I really want to see what that would look like.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Aug 20, 2017)

Dick In a Drawer said:


> update: i just printed out every single page on this site and placed them in a binder, we're covered if anything goes down


Another graduate from the Shaner School of Archiving.


----------



## vertexwindi (Aug 20, 2017)

Hellblazer said:


> I know you're joking, but I really want to see what that would look like.


Something like this.


----------



## Calling (Aug 20, 2017)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> If there is a simple way of doing this, please, post it here.


Sorry for taking so long to get back to this post, my bank is slow as shit.

Someone mentioned CoinBase, which is what I just used.

https://www.coinbase.com/dashboard

It's really straightforward.  I mentioned this earlier, but I am in no way tech savvy.  Thankfully this site works basically like PayPal.

It's not much, but I threw ~$20 (in bitcoin of course) to the site.  I'll do what I can each month.  Hope it helps!


----------



## visible cow (Sep 20, 2017)

hahahahahahaha this is some gay shit


----------



## ICametoLurk (Feb 28, 2018)

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/h...-law-to-fight-sex-trafficking/article/2650228

https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/house-bill/1865

47 U.S.C. § 230 got tampered with. It's all over.


----------

